# Allati hirek



## Melitta (2005 Május 1)

Elefántürüléket számoltak 
Kelet-India sűrű erdeiben, a Himalája lábainál nagyszabású elefántszámlálás kezdődött egy új módszer segítségével, melynek során számba veszik az elefántürülék-kupacokat, és ez alapján becsülik meg az egyedek számát. 

Az egyedszámlálásban – melyet ötévi kihagyás után végeznek – 1000 erdészeti tisztviselő és 38 idomított elefánt vesz részt 2030 négyzetkilométeres területen, India Nyugat-Bengál államában, amint azt Atanu Kumar Raha vezető erdőfelügyelő nyilatkozta. A legutóbbi számláláskor 292 elefánt élt a területen, és az állam erdészeti minisztere, Jogesh Burman elmondta, reméli, hogy a szám legalább 305-re növekedett. Az egyedszámlálás április 30-ig tart. Raha ismertette, hogy a számlálást két módon végzik: ürüléklebomlást értékelő eljárással és közvetlen megfigyeléssel. 

Az ürüléklebomlást értékelő eljárást első alkalommal használják. A tisztviselők az elefántürülékek sűrűségének felmérése alapján vonják le a következtetést” – mondta. Ezt az eljárást korábban már sikerrel alkalmazták Szumátrán is. Az eljárás lényege dióhéjban, hogy a lebomlás mértéke szerint csoportokba sorolják az ürülékhalmokat, pontosan monitorozzák ezeket, majd az ürüléklebomlási adatokból meghatározzák az ürüléksűrűségi adatokat, végül ezeket átkonvertálják elefántsűrűségi adatokra. Raha azt is felfedte, hogy a betanított elefántokat, a látást általában akadályozó, sűrű fű közt bóklászó vad elefántok észlelésére vetik be.
Nyugat-Bengálban hatalmas kiterjedésű erdős terület található, az ún. Duras, mely benövi a Himalája alacsonyabb lejtőit. A vidék az elefántok természetes élőhelye. Számos védett területet is kialakítottak az erdőben, többek között egy tigrisrezervátumot. 

(National Geographic)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 1)

Felrobbannak a hamburgi varangyok


A hamburgi parkok látogatóinak újabban arra hívják fel a figyelmét: Vigyázz, robbanó varangy!

A város környékén már több száz varangy robbant fel rejtélyes módon. Az állatok először méretük három és félszeresére puffadnak, majd szó szerint felrobbannak, testrészeiket méterekre repítve. A hamburgi állatvédők már-már attól tartanak, nem marad béka a város egész környékén. 


Aggodalmukat fokozza, hogy hiába vizsgálja állatorvosok, környezetvédelmi szakemberek hada a rejtélyes robbanásokat, eddig nem találtak magyarázatot a jelenségre. „lehet egy ismeretlen vírus, egy gomba, vagy a fertőzött víz, de az egyre agresszívabbá váló varjak elleni túlzott védekezés is”- mondta el Werner Smolnik természetőr.





Stop!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 23)

Marihuánával gyógyítja magát a gyomorbajos kutya


Kábítószerfüggő kutyája van egy chilei asszonynak. A santiagói Angelica Fuentes elmondása szerint Orlando, az albínó boxer minden nap megeszik egy adagot a kerti marihuána cserje leveleiből. 

Az asszony úgy gondolja, hogy házi kedvencét gyomorpanaszai késztetik a fű rágcsálására, ami valószínűleg jót tesz neki. Az egész azzal kezdődött, hogy egy ismerőse nála hagyta a palántáit egy időre, de miután az eb lelegelte a drága növényt, a barát sértődötten távozott. Fuentes asszony hamar rájött, hogy a kutyája miért szaglászik bús képpel a cserép hűlt helye felett. 

Stop!


----------



## kandur (2005 Május 24)

En megmaradok az alkoholista patkanyoknal, es a dohanyzo majmoknal.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 24)

Kellemes tarsasagnak igerkezik, beferek? :shock:


----------



## kandur (2005 Május 25)

ha nagyon akarsz, befersz


----------



## fajkakas (2005 Június 11)

focizo szazlabuak nincsenek?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 12)

Csevegj kutyáddal mobilon! 


Egy dél-koreai vállalat egy olyan új, kutyabarátoknak szóló szolgáltatással állt elő, mely lefordítja a kutya ugatását emberi nyelvre, és viszont. Végre valóban megértheti egymást gazdi és kedvence.

A szolgáltatás nagyon egyszerűen működik. A gazdinak nem kell mást tennie, mint az ugató kutya orra elé tartani a telefont, és tíz másodpercen belül sms-ben tájékoztatják róla, hogy mit akart közölni kedvence. A szolgáltatás összesen 6 érzelmi kategóriát képes megkülönböztetni, és olyan magyarázó sms-eket küldhet, mint például "Szeretlek!", "Szomorú vagyok" vagy "Mérges vagyok". 

Állítólag vannak, akik nagyon lelkesednek az új szolgáltatásért, és gyakran igénybe is veszik. Ám még ha nem is túl meggyőző mindenkinek a szolgáltató fordítói tevékenysége, az legalább biztos, hogy nem kerül túl sokba: körülbelül 0,16 euróért bármikor rákérdezhetünk kutyánk pillanatnyi lelkiállapotára.

Spicy Press
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 18)

Egyesek szerint jobb a férfi, mint a kutya, mert

-csak két lábbal hordja be a sarat a lakásba 
-nem áll le játszani minden emberrel, ha elmész vele sétálni 
-kinyitja magának a konzervet 
-beengedik a vendéglőbe 
-a kutyáknak MINDIG büdös a szája 

Mások szerint a férfi pont olyan, mint a kutya, mert mindkettő

-túl sok helyet foglal az ágyban 
-retteg a porszívótól 
-fél a saját fajtájától 
-megjelöli a territóriumát 
-annál büdösebb, minél öregebb 
-annál idegesebb, minél kisebb 
-gyanakszik a postásra 

és egyik sem

-mosogat 
-mondja el, hogy mi bántja 
-tudja, hogyan kell rendesen telefonálni 
-érti, hogy mit szeretsz a macskákban 
-veszi észre, hogy fodrásznál jártál

Megint mások szerint jobb a kutya, mint a férfi, mert

-a kutya nem henceg azzal, hogy kivel aludt 
-a nagyszerű kutyák nem tudják, hogy nagyszerűek 
-a legrosszabb betegség, amit egy kutyától kaphatsz, a bolhásság (jó-jó, veszettséget is kaphatsz, de annak van gyógyszere, ráadásul megölheted azt, amelyiktől kaptad) 
-a kutyáknak nem okoz gondot, hogy nyilvánosan kifejezzek a ragaszkodásukat 
-a kutyának hiányzol, ha elmész 
-a kutyák szégyellik, ha valamit rosszul csináltak 
-a kutyák nem játszanak veled - csak apportíroznak (de közben nem nevetnek ki, hogy milyen bénán dobtad el a botot) 
-a kutyáknak minden videofilm megfelel, mert nekik az a lényeg, hogy veled együtt lehessenek 
-a kutyák nem ijednek meg attól, hogy okos vagy 
-a kutyák idomíthatóak 
-a kutyák tudjak, mint jelent, hogy "nem" 
-a kutyák nem gyakoroljak saját fajtájuk megölését 
-a kutya megérti, hogyha néhány barátját nem engeded be a házba 
-a kutya nem várja el, hogy mesterszakács legyél 
-a kutyák szobatisztaságra nevelhetők 
-egy középkorú kutya nem fog téged elhagyni egy fiatalabb gazdiért 
-a kutyák nem ijednek meg egy rövid hajú nőtől 
-a kutya kedves a rokonaidhoz 
-a kutya nem szól bele a vezetésbe 
-a kutya nem rakja tele a retikülödet a cuccaival 
-a kutyák nem kukucskálnak, amikor a lábad borotválod 
-a kutya nem esik kétségbe, ha te keresel többet 
-egy kutyát erőszakkal is meg tudsz fürdetni.


----------



## Efike (2005 Augusztus 14)




----------



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 21)

luxus szerelmi fészek kiskutyáknak

A képen Billy (balra) és Betty (jobbra), a két yorkshire terrier készül eltölteni egy kellemes estét a most megnyílt kisállat hotel nászutas lakosztályában. A szexi állathotelt Rio de Janeiro egyik legnagyobb állatkereskedésében nyitották meg pont abból a célból, hogy a gazdik odavigyék kedvenceiket, hogy azok luxuskörülmények között álljanak neki az utódokról való gondoskodásnak.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 22)

Napi 40 ezer tonna kutyaszart termel a főváros

A budapesti kutyák által naponta termelt 40 tonna ürülék eltakarítására évi 200 millió forintot szán a főváros. Az összegből a kerületek ürülékgyűjtő kukákra pályázhatnak, valamint reklámkampányt szerveznek. Civil szervezetek szerint a főváros akciója elhibázott: reklámok helyett az állatorvosoknak és a kerületeknek kéne a tulajdonosokat tájékoztatni. Kutyakukákat pedig a futtatók mellett, a közparkokba is ki kéne helyezni.

A kutyaszar miatt vakulnak meg gyerekek


Szigorúan néz Józsefváros a kutyaszarra

Évi 200 millió forintot akar fordítani a főváros arra, hogy visszaszorítsa a Budapest utcáit elárasztó kutyaürüléket. Szolnoki Andrea főpolgármester-helyettes az [origo]-nak elmondta: az összegből 80 millió forintot reklámokra fordítanak, ennek keretében óriásplakátokkal és tévéreklámokkal próbálják megszólítani a budapesti ebtartókat. A négyhónapos reklámkampány várhatóan szeptemberben indul. A fennmaradó 120 millióból pedig kutyaürülék-gyűjtő eszközök beszerzésére és kutyafuttatók építésére pályázhatnak a kerületi önkormányzatok és a civil szervezetek. 

A főváros célja, hogy az utcákról teljesen eltűnjön a kutyaürülék. Ennek érdekében pedig a közterület-felügyelőség munkatársai is szigorúbban büntetik majd a kutyatulajdonosokat. Szolnoki Andrea elmondta: egy-két éven belül valószínűleg nem sikerül jelentős eredményt elérni, több év alatt azonban várhatóan megváltozik az ebtartók szemléte, és eltakarítják kedvencük végtermékét.

A jelenlegi gyakorlat ugyanis az, hogy a kutyatulajdonosok nagy része nem hajlandó eltávolítani kutyája után az ürüléket. Az esetek többségében arra hivatkoznak, hogy az nem az ő kedvencüktől származik, illetve hogy a takarítás a közterület-fenntartó feladata. Kutyaürülék pedig óriási mennyiségben keletkezik naponta Budapesten: a 400 ezer fővárosi eb naponta átlagosan 40 tonna piszkot termel. Ezzel ellentétben Bécsben mindössze 60 ezer kutya él, és az osztrák fővárosban a kutyagumi-problémát szinte teljesen sikerült megoldani.

A civil szervezetek viszont nem fűznek túl nagy reményt a főváros induló kampányához. Dömötör Erika, a Fauna Egyesület munkatársa az [origo]-nak elmondta: reklámokkal valószínűleg nem sikerül komoly eredményt elérni, szemléletváltást csak közvetlen kommunikáció eredményezhet. A civil aktivista szerint a kerületeknek, civil szervezeteknek kéne tájékoztató akciókat szerveznie. A Fauna Egyesület munkatársa szerint óriási a felelőssége az állatorvosoknak is, akiknek figyelmeztetnie kéne az állattartókat az elhagyott ürülék járványveszélyére. A kutyák székletében lévő toxocara súlyos ideghártya-, érhártyaromlást okozhat, amit ha nem kezelnek idejében, vakságot is okozhat. Itthon minden évben körülbelül tizenöt kisgyerek vakul meg emiatt.

Dömötör Erika elmondta: az elmúlt évekkel szemben idén javult a helyzet, számos futtatóban megjelentek az ürüléktárolásra szolgáló kukák. Ezekben azonban ritkán cserélik a zsákokat, olykor pedig a tulajdonosok a kutyagumival több száz métert gyalogolhatnak, mire a "dog box" feliratú kukákra rábukkannak. További probléma, hogy ilyen kukákat csak a hivatalos kutyafuttatókba helyeztek ki, a nagyobb parkokba azonban nem. Így nem található kutyakuka többek között a Margit szigeten és a Városligetben sem. Mivel azonban a fővárosban kevés a zöld területek aránya a kutyatulajdonosok rákényszerülnek, hogy ide vigyék az ebeket.

origo


----------



## hifalutin (2005 Augusztus 25)

cialis - http://www.bestrxpills.com


----------



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 29)

Emberkertet nyitottak


London - Különleges akcióhoz folyamodott egy londoni állatkert, hogy felhívja a figyelmet a kihalófélben lévő állatok helyzetére. A hét végén úgy döntöttek, megmutatják a másik oldalt, ezért nyolc, az állatok kihalásáért felelős homo sapienst zártak ketrecbe.



Alsóneműbe és fügefalevélbe öltözött, valamint meztelen fiatalok rohangálnak a medveketrecben. Ez a kép fogadta azokat, akik a hét végén ellátogattak a londoni állatkertbe. Volt, aki nevetett, volt, aki csodálkozott, a gyerekek meg csak azt kérdezték: Miért vannak ott emberek? 
Az állatkert szóvivője szerint pont ezt akarták elérni, hogy az emberek elkezdjék törni a fejüket. 

- Reméljük, hogy az akciónk kicsit fejbe csapja az embereket. Társaikat látva egy nem jellemző környezetben, talán ráébreszti őket arra, hogy sok állat sem a neki megfelelő közegben él. Talán így tudunk kicsit változtatni az emberek gondolkodásmódján - jelentette ki Polly Wills szóvivő. 

A nyolc önként vállalkozó homo sapiens között volt színész, egyetemista és kémikus, akiket az állatkert munkatársai ugyanúgy kezeltek, mint az állatokat. Etették őket, és játékokat is kaptak, hogy ne unatkozzanak. 

- Sokan úgy tartják, mi, emberek az állatok felett állunk. Én meg úgy gondolom, mi is csak egy vagyunk a Föld rengeteg állatfajából, legfeljebb elsők vagyunk az egyenlők között. Ezért is jelentkeztem a felhívásra - mesélte az AP-nek az egyik résztvevő, Tom Mahoney (26). 
És hogy mi a volt a véleményük a látogatóknak? Egyesek jó reklámfogásnak tartották, másuk őrült hülyeségnek. De volt, aki tényleg felfogta, mit is akart az állatkert elérni. 

- Ez hihetetlen. Ez minden eddigi szabályt felborít. Most akkor ki az állat? - ujjongott Peter Bohn, aki családjával együtt ment ki homo sapiens-nézőbe.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Szeptember 9)

*Chippel csípik fülön az erzsébetvárosi kutyákat* 
Minden VII. kerületi kutyába be kell ültetni egy mikrochipet egy helyi rendelet alapján, ami nem csak a kutya, de a gazda adatait is tartalmazza. A chip segítségével könnyen azonosíthatják mind a kutyát, mind a gazdáját, így például szabálysértés esetén egyszerűbb lesz eljárni a gazdával szemben. 

Az erzsébetvárosi kutyák a kötelező oltások beadásakor egyúttal egy mikrochipet is kapnak az állatorvostól, amit a beültetnek a bőr alá. Ez az elektronikus azonosító rendszer pedig nemcsak a kutya adatait (neve, fajtája, életkora, oltásai), hanem a gazdájáét is tartalmazza egy VII. kerületi önkormányzati rendelet alapján. 

Az önkormányzat a kulturált ebtartást szeretné meghonosítani az elektronikus nyilvántartás segítségével. A chip révén ugyanis könnyen azonosítható lesz a kutya, még akkor is, ha a gazdája nem működne együtt a hatóságokkal vagy nem lenne jelen. A közterület-felügyelők ugyanis másfél méteres távolságból, egy dekóder segítségével pillanatok alatt leolvashatják a szükséges adatokat, így például szabálysértési eljárást indíthatnak a gazda ellen, ha nem szedi össze kutyája után az ürüléket (ezért akár 30 ezer forintos bírság is kiszabható). 

Az önkormányzati rendelet indoklása több más érvet is felsorol a chipek mellett. Így például az elkóborolt ebeket gyorsan azonosítani lehetne, hogy vissza lehessen juttatni a gazdájához, vagy pillanatok alatt lehetne ellenőrizni, hogy megkapta-e a kutya az oltását.

A mikrochip költségét, amit a kutyatulajdonosok az állatorvosnál fizetnek, az önkormányzat utólag visszafizeti. 

[origo]


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 27)

*Rádió kutyáknak, cicáknak*

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 1px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikklead>Los Angelesben működik a világ tudtunkkal egyetlen háziállatoknak szóló rádiója.</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk vAlign=top>Ne feledjétek, legyetek kedvesek a postáshoz! - inti hallgatóit a bemondónő. Aztán, hogy biztosan hasson lelkükre, behízelgő hangon hozzáteszi: ő csak a leveleket akarja kézbesíteni. De vajon ki az, aki nem kedves a postáshoz? Jó. Lehet, hogy nem mindenki ad borravalót a csomag vagy a pénzküldemény kézbesítőjének, de miért bántaná az ember a postást? Hát éppen ez az. Az ember nem bántja, annál inkább a kutya, amely nem ritkán meg is harapja szegény levélhordót. Nos, helyben vagyunk. A rádióbemondó felszólítását a kutyákhoz intézte. 

A dogcatradio.com internetes rádióműsorai ugyanis, mint neve is mutatja, a kutyáknak és macskáknak szólnak. Főként zenei műsorok ezek, de nem macskazene, amelyekben a többi között olyan művek szerepelnek, mint például a vadászkutya Elvis Presley előadásában. 

A rádióállomás üzemben tartója a Los Angelesben élő 34 éves Adrian Martinez, hat eb és két macska gazdája, akitől saját elmondása szerint Kacagó nevű blökije egy napon muzsikát kért. Akartam tenni valamit a kutyaközösségért, folytatta Los Angeles-i rádiós kollégánk, és megindította ez ebeknek, macskáknak, vadászgörényeknek és papagájoknak szóló műsort, amelyet ma naponta átlagosan 140 ezren hallgatnak. Hogy milyen megoszlásban, arról nem láttam adatot. 

A dogcatradio.com elindítója százával kapja az e-maileket a világ minden részéből. Egy Ausztráliából érkezett elektronikus levélben például arra hívják fel a figyelmét, hogy az eddigi négy-, illetve kétlábú házi kedvencek után a lovakról se feledkezzék el. Megjegyzem, mi is szólhatnánk az angolszász állatokat elbűvölő rádiónak, hogy a magyar dogokra és catekre is gondoljon. Milyen szép is lenne, ha az amerikai rádióban felcsendülne mondjuk a gyere Bodri kutyám… Hogy örülnének a hazai macskák, ha azt hallanák Los Angelesből, hogy egy cica, két cica, száz cica haj… - nem is szólva arról, hogy jaj cica, eszem azt a csöpp ki szád!</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Kulcsár István​


----------



## Karsay István (2005 December 29)

2005 tíz legnépszerűbb híre az állatvilág szerelmi életéről 

Az udvarlásról, szexről, félrelépésről szóló cikkek a National Geographic Online olvasói körében is kiemelkedően népszerűek. Csokorba gyűjtöttük az állatvilág szerelmi ügyeiről szóló tíz legérdekesebb ez évi hírt.

A szex felgyorsítja az evolúciót! 


Mi a célja a szexnek? Tudományos értelemben látszólag nincs sok jelentősége. Időrabló és fárasztó lehet. A szaporodáshoz sem mindig elengedhetetlen, legalábbis az alacsonyabb rendű élőlények körében. Egy új tanulmány azonban kimutatta, hogy az ivaros szaporodás gyorsabb evolúcióhoz vezet. 

A nőstény vízibolhák föltalálták, hogyan éljenek szex nélkül. Normális környezeti körülmények között ivartalanul szaporodnak mintegy 30 nősténynek adva életet. Az ivartalan szaporodással létrejött utódok szintén ivartalanul szaporodva még több nőstényt hoznak létre. De minden jónak vége szakad egyszer. 

Európai tudósok beszámolója szerint az alpesi tücskök egyik faja nem túl elbűvölő gavallér. Az állat hamar a tettek mezejére lép, és átlagosan 18 másodpercenként képes párzani. A tanulmányt a derbyi és a genfi egyetem kutatóiból álló csoport végezte.


Gyakran mondogatják, hogy a hímek és a nőstények annyira különböznek, mintha nem is egy fajba tartoznának. Úgy tűnik, hogy ez a szólás a kis tűzhangyák esetében szó szerint igaz. 

Az állatok zöme – sok embert is belevéve – csupán maroknyi potenciális nemi partnert vesz szemügyre, mielőtt párt választana. A tudósok nemrég azonban felfedezték, hogy bizonyos kaliforniai rákok nőstényei párzás előtt 106 vagy akár még több hímet is megvizsgálhatnak. 


A Föld „legromantikusabb” gerincese 

A hímek a legbámulatosabb dolgok végrehajtására képesek, hogy meghódítsák a nőstényeket, ez különösen igaz a „hegedűszerenádhoz" folyamodó bunkósszárnyú pipra hímjeire. Folytatás >> 

További cikkünk a romantikus udvarlásról:

A hímek a fiatalság elixírjét ajándékozzák a nőstény zsizsikeknek 

Gondolt-e már arra, hogy idő előtt megőszül a párja miatt? Annál a bogárnál, amelyet a svéd evolúcióbiológusok vizsgáltak, egészen más a helyzet. Azt tapasztalták ugyanis, hogy egyes babzsizsikek hímjei képesek lelassítani partnerük öregedését csupán azzal, hogy párzanak velük. 

Egy új tanulmány szerint, minél nagyobb a hím denevérek agya, annál kisebbek a heréik. A kutatók úgy vélik, a fordított aránynak az a magyarázata, hogy mindkét szerv növekedéséhez és működéséhez sok energia szükséges, ezért a fajok igyekeznek megtalálni az optimális egyensúlyt. 

Szexuális partnerünk megosztása anyánkkal vagy nagymamánkkal több mint furcsának tűnhet, ennek ellenére a nálunk is honos nagy patkósorrú denevér (Rhinolophus ferrumequinum) Nagy-Britanniában biztos így viselkedik. 

Ismert tény, hogy a vöröshasú füstifecske nőstények – bár „tartós párkapcsolatban” élnek, bizony gyakran megcsalják párjukat. Egy vizsgálat szerint azonban, ha a hím vonzóbb külsőt ölt, tojója hűségesebb marad.

Félrelépés füstifecskemódra: a szépeket nem csalják meg: 

Ismert tény, hogy a vöröshasú füstifecske nőstények – bár „tartós párkapcsolatban” élnek, bizony gyakran megcsalják párjukat. Egy vizsgálat szerint azonban, ha a hím vonzóbb külsőt ölt, tojója hűségesebb marad.

Rebecca Safran, a Cornell Egyetem ornitológiai laboratóriumának kutatója abból a jól ismert adatból indult ki, hogy a vöröshasú füstifecskék (Hirundo rustica erythrogaster) tojásainak átlagosan 30 százaléka nem attól a hímtől származik, akivel a tojó egy párt alkot. Magyarán a fecskelányok nem éppen hűségükről közismertek, bár más madárfajokhoz hasonlóan egy életre választanak maguknak párt.

A vöröshasú füstifecskék jellegzetessége, hogy torkuktól a begyükig tollazatuk vöröses árnyalatú. Egyedenként különbözik ez az árnyalat, a halvány vörösesbarnától a sötét rozsdavörösig. Megfigyelések szerint minél élénkebb vörös a mellső tollazat, annál dominánsabb hím a viselője.

A kutatónő érdekes kísérletet végzett. Harminc füstifecskepárnál kivárta, míg a tojó lerakja tojásait, majd ezeket elvette tőlük, hogy újabb párzásra kerülhessen sor. A második párzás előtt azonban a hímek egy részét némi „kozmetikázásnak” vetette alá. Tíz madár mellső pihéit élénk vörösre festette, tíz madárhoz nem nyúlt, tíznél pedig színtelen festéket alkalmazott.

Amikor a második fészekaljnyi tojást is lerakta a tojó, azokon genetikai vizsgálatot végeztek. Kiderült, hogy a vörösre festett hímek „asszonyai” nagyobb arányban maradtak hűségesek, a tojások 95 százaléka az állandó partnertől származott. Ezzel szemben a másik két csoportnál ugyanúgy csak a tojások 70 százaléka származott a „törvényes” kapcsolatból.

Safran szerint ez arra utal, hogy a küllem igenis számít a füstifecske-társadalomban (is), és ha egy hím – akár mesterséges módszerekkel is – élénk színezetet, azaz domináns megjelenést ölt, kívánatosabb lesz párja számára. :..:


----------



## Hilda1949 (2005 December 29)

*Telefonos segítség...*

Ez a cica boldog új évet akart kívánni a Kutyusok, cicák, házi kedvencek című fórum dolgozóinak! Addig addig gyakorolta a köszöntöt, le-fel ugrálva a telefonasztalon, hogy elfáradt. 

A fáradság elnyomta őt, pont ott, ahol nagyhangon akarta mondani a köszöntöt.

Igy, hát Hilda1949 kívánja helyette:

Nagyon nagyon Boldog Új Évet kívánunk ennek a remek kis csapatnak!:..:

Közben csatlakozott még egy nagyon érdeklődő, élénk cica is a kívánságot tolmácsoló Hildához.


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 30)

*Fajtiszta, magyar kiskutyák védelmére kelt Brigitte Bardot*

december 29. 14:45
[MTI]
Szerda este Nizzában meglátogatott egy állatotthonban 140 illegálisan kiszállított, majd a francia hatóságok közbelépésére oda jutott állatot. Bardot ismételten a jelenleginél hatékonyabb állatvédelmi törvényeket sürgetett. "Nem kezelhetjük továbbra is úgy az állatokat, mintha tárgyakról lenne szó, hanem élőlényekhez méltó módon kell bánni velük" - mondta, kezében egy kiskutyával, amelyet később megcsókolt. Az eredetileg 146, fajtatiszta kutyakölyökkel telezsúfolt kisteherautót múlt hét keddjén Dél-Franciaországban tartóztatták fel a rendőrök, kiderítve, hogy a kis állatokat - amelyeket nyilván a karácsonyi vásárra szántak - Magyarországról indították útnak Spanyolországba. Az állatkölykök szállítási tilalma és veszettség elleni oltásukról szóló papírjaik érvénytelensége miatt a hatóságok lefoglalták az egész szállítmányt. A kiskutyák közül nyolc azóta elpusztult. Brigitte Bardot állatvédő alapítványa felajánlotta, hogy a karanténidőszak letelte után átveszi a kutyakölyköket, gondoskodik róluk, és állatbarát gazdákat keres nekik Franciaországban


----------



## Karsay István (2005 December 30)

És még azt is hozzzá kell tenni, hogy volt a kutyusok tulajdonosa és az állatorvos a tv-ben, ahol könnyes szemmel elmondták, hogy szegény spanyol gyerekek nem tudták így megkapni karácsonyra a kutyusokat..

és a riport végén azt is elmondták, hogy most igy "buktak" 4 millió forintott ezzel a szállítmánnyal.

Utána azon gondolkoztam, hogy biztos-e, hogy a spanyol gyerekek miatt volt könnyes a szeme az állatorvosnak?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 13)

ujabb hir B.B. segitesegerol

Több mint ötven csöppség elpusztult a francia határőrök miatt

*BB mentette meg a kiskutyákat*

2006-01-13
Nizza-Szigetvár - Amint a Blikk megtudta, eddig több mint ötven kiskutya pusztult el azon a nizzai állatmenhelyen, ahol a magyar kiskutyákat fogadták be néhány héttel ezelőtt. A közel száznegyven apróság még életben lévő példányait a francia színésznő, Brigitte Bardot (71) állatmenhelyére szállították.

<TABLE style="FLOAT: right" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=201 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Már tombolt dühében a nizzai állatmenhely elnök asszonya, Vanda Tholozan, amikor a Blikk rákérdezett, mi lett a sorsa azoknak a Magyarországról származó kölyökkutyáknak, amelyeket a francia hatóságok foglaltak le. 

Az állatokat szállító furgont és sofőrjét egy Spanyolország melletti településen kapcsolták le december 22-én, mert nem találták rendben a szállítmány papírjait. 

A vámosok szerint a kutyakölykök nem voltak beoltva veszettség ellen, a szállításhoz még túl fiatalok voltak, és azonosító csippel sem rendelkeztek. 

- Nem tudjuk, mitévők legyünk, mert a kiskutyák közül már több mint ötven elpusztult - válaszolta a Blikk kérdésére Vanda Tholozan. - A csöppségek azért múltak ki, mert korán választották el őket az anyjuktól. Brigitte Bardot a múltkor személyesen járt itt, akkor döntötte el, hogy magához veszi őket. 

A kiskutyák már nincsenek nálunk, mert ügyvédein keresztül elintézte, hogy az alapítványának menhelyére kerüljenek. Bár a karanténnak még mindig nincs vége, valahogy el tudta intézni, hogy elvigyék őket. Be kell vallanom azonban, hogy néhányat közülük az itteni dolgozók vittek haza, mert nem tudtak nekik ellenállni. 

A spanyol kiskereskedőknek szánt szállítmányt december 22-én, hajnali háromkor állították le a francia vámosok, mert úgy tartották, hogy az állatokat összezsúfolva, embertelen körülmények között szállították. A további vizsgálataik során derült ki, hogy a papírjaik sem voltak rendben. 


HG


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 13)

Koszonom a kiskutyak neveben, es minden tiszteletem B.B-e!!!!
Naggya tudta tenni magat anno, es naggya tudott lenni mostansag is!


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Január 13)

Fotó az egyszemű macskáról 
*Egyszemű, a küklopsz után Cy-ra keresztelt cica fotója kering néhány hete a világhálón. Bár sokan felvetették, a kép nem hamisítvány.*

Egy ritka születési rendellenességben szenvedett az alábbi felvételen látható cica. A küklopsz szó angol rövidítése után Cy-nak nevezett állat 2005. december 28-án az amerikai Redmondban született. Mindössze egy napig élt. A rendellenesség következtében az orra helyén egy hatalmas szeme volt az állatnak. Az AP hírügynökség újságírói az eredeti memóriakártyával tanúsították a kép valódiságát.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Január 13)

Kisgyermek korom óta imádom az állatokat. Lehet az tyuk, kacsa, liba, macska, kutya, mindegy, csak simogatható, kedves szeme legyen, s szeressen engem, meg minden embert, aki őt is szereti.

Én tanyán nőttem fel, s 5 km-t kellett gyalogolnom amig a tanyai iskolába megérkeztem. Egyetlen kísérőm a Pici nevezetű kutyusom volt. Reggel velem együtt elindult, s együtt mentünk a térdig érő hóban. Én kicsinységem miatt mentem lassan, őt meg egészen ellepte a hó. Mikor odavánszorogtunk az iskolához, megvárta amig bemegyek, s elindult hazafelé. De, délután óramű pontossággal tudta, hogy mikor lesz vége a tanításnak, megint ott várt az iskola ajtaja előtt. Önfeláldozó, kedves kutya volt. Soha nem felejtem el, s még most is könnybe lábad a szemem, ahogy írok róla.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Január 13)

Kisgyermek korom óta imádom az állatokat. Lehet az tyuk, kacsa, liba, macska, kutya, mindegy, csak simogatható, kedves szeme legyen, s szeressen engem, meg minden embert, aki őt is szereti.

Én tanyán nőttem fel, s 5 km-t kellett gyalogolnom amig a tanyai iskolába megérkeztem. Egyetlen kísérőm a Pici nevezetű kutyusom volt. Reggel velem együtt elindult, s együtt mentünk a térdig érő hóban. Én kicsinységem miatt mentem lassan, őt meg egészen ellepte a hó. Mikor odavánszorogtunk az iskolához, megvárta amig bemegyek, s elindult hazafelé. De, délután óramű pontossággal tudta, hogy mikor lesz vége a tanításnak, megint ott várt az iskola ajtaja előtt. Önfeláldozó, kedves kutya volt. Soha nem felejtem el, s még most is könnybe lábad a szemem, ahogy írok róla.

Egyszer fogott egy pár napos kisnyúlat. Nekem hozta és letette a küszöbre. Nem bántotta, talán azt hitte, hogy kiscica. A nyuszit felneveltük, és ott maradt a tanyán, míg fel nem cseperedett. 

Most találtam egy szép képet, megosztom veletek. A képről sugárzik a szeretet, az odaadás, s minden amit egy ilyen barátságról el lehet mondani...


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Január 13)

Hilda1949 írta:


> Kisgyermek korom óta imádom az állatokat. Lehet az tyuk, kacsa, liba, macska, kutya, mindegy, csak simogatható, kedves szeme legyen, s szeressen engem, meg minden embert, aki őt is szereti.
> 
> Én tanyán nőttem fel, s 5 km-t kellett gyalogolnom amig a tanyai iskolába megérkeztem. Egyetlen kísérőm a Pici nevezetű kutyusom volt. Reggel velem együtt elindult, s együtt mentünk a térdig érő hóban. Én kicsinységem miatt mentem lassan, őt meg egészen ellepte a hó. Mikor odavánszorogtunk az iskolához, megvárta amig bemegyek, s elindult hazafelé. De, délután óramű pontossággal tudta, hogy mikor lesz vége a tanításnak, megint ott várt az iskola ajtaja előtt. Önfeláldozó, kedves kutya volt. Soha nem felejtem el, s még most is könnybe lábad a szemem, ahogy írok róla.
> 
> ...


 
Nézzétek azt a ragaszkodást, szeretetteljességet!:!:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 13)

Karsay István írta:


> Fotó az egyszemű macskáról
> *Egyszemű, a küklopsz után Cy-ra keresztelt cica fotója kering néhány hete a világhálón. Bár sokan felvetették, a kép nem hamisítvány.*
> 
> Egy ritka születési rendellenességben szenvedett az alábbi felvételen látható cica. A küklopsz szó angol rövidítése után Cy-nak nevezett állat 2005. december 28-án az amerikai Redmondban született. Mindössze egy napig élt. A rendellenesség következtében az orra helyén egy hatalmas szeme volt az állatnak. Az AP hírügynökség újságírói az eredeti memóriakártyával tanúsították a kép valódiságát.


 
Ez szörnyű!Lehet,hogy jobb lett volna ha nem látom.Imádom a kutyákat,macskákat.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 20)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=428>*A hörcsög a kígyó legjobb barátja!* 
*A teknős és a víziló különös barátsága után egy még furcsább kapcsolatról adtak hírt a lapok. Gohan és Aocsan a legkülönösebb haverok, amit csak el lehet képzelni: az egyik ugyanis egy 9 centiméteres törpehörcsög, a másik pedig 120 centiméteres japán erdei sikló.*

A hörcsögöt – amelynek neve japánul „ételt” jelent – a tokiói Mutsugoro Okoku állatkert gondozói októberben adták Aocsannak ízletes ínyencfalatként, miután a kígyó éhségsztrájkba lépett: nem volt hajlandó megenni a fagyasztott egereket. De ahelyett, hogy lenyelte volna, Aocsan úgy döntött, barátságot köt a szőrös rágcsálóval, meséli a gondozó, Jamamoto Kazuja. A pár azóta osztozik a ketrecen.

„Sosem láttam még ilyesmit. Gohan néha még föl is mászik Aochan hátára, hogy ott szunyókáljon” – meséli Jamamoto.

Aocsan, a kétéves hím japán erdei siklónak végül mégis megjött az étvágya a fagyasztott rágcsálókra, de idáig nem adta semmi jelét, hogy el akarná nyelni Gohant, bármennyire is „ennivaló” a neve.

„Tréfából neveztük Gohannak” – kuncog Jamamoto. – „De nem hiszem, hogy bármi veszély fenyegetné, mert Aocsan nagyon kedveli Gohan társaságát.”

<CENTER>



</CENTER>
A tokiói állatkert amúgy egy sor állatot – főként háziállatot – tart együtt, és előmozdítja a „fajok közötti kapcsolatokat”. De Gohan és Aocsan , a zsákmány és a vadász esete „teljesen véletlenszerű volt”, mondta Jamamoto.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 23)

Hahahaaaaa


----------



## platon (2006 Január 23)

*hahaha*



FiFike írta:


> <TABLE class=blokkok cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_fejlec colSpan=3>"Dalolva" csábítanak a hímegerek</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>
> </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 23)

Ezek a kepek a szentendrei kutyamenhelyben keszultek .
Kutyababak


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Agyonlőtték az ország legjobb vadászkutyáját*</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>Kóbor kutyának nézte és lelőtte egy vadász az ország egyik legjobb keresőkutyáját a Somogy megyei Homokszentgyörgynél. A nagyvadak keresésére specializálódott, Red névre keresztelt ötéves vérebet, egy sebzett dámszarvasborjú üldözésekor érte a végzetes lövés.</TD></TR><TR><TD>A hannoveri véreb gazdájával, Tóth Pállal szerda délután egy dámborjú keresésére indult a homokszentgyörgyi határban, amikor a lábodi vadászerdészet hivatásos vadásza, Torma Sándor agyonlőtte. A körülbelül egymillió forintot érő állatot egy kóbor kutyával tévesztette össze a közelben lévő vadász. A Red névre hallgató eb az elmúlt hetekben egy nemzetközi vaddisznókereső versenyen vett részt, ahol 216 ponttal harmadik helyezést ért el.

- Laza vezetésen haladt mellettem Red, amikor hirtelen kihúzta magát a nyaklóból és pár száz méterre elszaladt tőlem. Néhány perc múlva egy lövést hallottam. Rossz előérzetem támadt. Tudtam, Torma Sándor is itt vadászik a közelben, ezért felhívtam telefonon, ő adta-e le a lövést. Azt mondta, igen, ugyanis sikerült egy dámborjút elejtenie. Ez az egész gyanús volt nekem, ezért rögtön a kutyám keresésére indultam. Útközben rengeteg hollót láttam leszállni egy bizonyos pontra, ezért arra gondoltam, van ott valami. Hamarosan megtaláltam a borjú belsőségeit, de már teljesen kihűlve. Megvilágosodott számomra, hogy Torma nem mondott igazat. Keresés közben összetalálkoztam vele, de még akkor is azt állította, a vadra tüzelt. Az arcát látva úgy éreztem, nem így történt. Red nyakörvében műholdas nyomkövető volt, ennek segítségével találtam meg. Pont ott, ahol csak ő tartózkodott. Nem volt értelme tovább tagadni, ezért beismerte a tettét, és azt is, hogy el akarta rejteni a kutyámat. Azzal védekezett, hogy kóbor kutyának látszott. Csak azt nem értem, hogy nem ismerte fel a vérebemet, amikor a rikító narancssárga öv ott virított a nyakában - meséli könnyeit törölve Tóth Pál, akinek már Red volt a harmadik vérebe, amit vadászat közben lőttek agyon.



- Rendőrségi feljelentést tettem Torma Sándor ellen. A kutyám biztosítva volt, tehát az anyagi káromat enyhítik, de egy ilyen segítőtárs életét nem lehet pénzzel mérni - tette hozzá a kutya gazdája, aki elárulta, hogy 4-5 év munka és rengeteg odafigyelés kell egy véreb betanításához.
Az ötéves Redtől - vadászhagyományhoz illően - levegőbe lövéssel és a sírjára tett tölgyfaággal vettek örök búcsút. A történtekről a lövést leadó vadászt is meg akartuk kérdezni, de a hivatásos vadászt nem találtuk otthon és a mobiltelefonját nem vette fel.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 8)

A 22 éves Dachshund osztrák gazdája azt állítja, kutyája hosszú életének a titka a bagózás.
A grazi Wolfgang Treitler Edi névre keresztel kutyája káros szenvedély rabja, ugyanis évek óta tíz szál cigarettát fogyaszt el naponta. A kutya elrágja a dohányt, a papírt a filterrel együtt mielőtt kiköpné. Gazdája szerint Edi makkegészséges, mint egy kölyökkutya. Az állatorvos azzal magyarázta az esetet, hogy a kutyánál függőség alakult ki a nikotin iránt, és a hozzászokás révén magasabb tolerancia szint alakult ki nála.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

hmmmm Melitta remenykedjunk , hogy ez a mi szervezetunkben is kialakulhat de holnaptol kezdve ragnunk kell a bagot .
Nicky a csalad szomoritoja ;-)


----------



## platon (2006 Február 12)

*Kiásta a kutya az élő újszülöttet*

Egy panamai kávéültetvényen egy nőstény kutya ásott ki a gödörből egy csecsemőt, megmentve ezzel az életét. Mindez a Costa Ricával határos Chiriquí megyében történt. Az újszülött már jól van, egy állami kórház szülészetén ápolják. Édesanyjáról, vagy más hozzátartozóiról egyelőre semmi információ nincsen. A helyi sajtó szerint a Chomba nevű kutya a vér szagát érezte meg, így talált rá a gödörben fekvő, törülközőbe csavart gyermekre. A csecsemő sírására később az ültetvényen dolgozó egyik munkás figyelt fel, aki azonnal értesítette a hatóságokat. A helyszíni vizsgálat során vér nyomaira bukkantak, ennek alapján az édesanya itt szülhette meg gyermekét. A rendőrség az anya után kutat, hogy megtudja: ő, vagy esetleg más személyek temették el a kisbabát. (Spicy Press) (Ez a kutya biztos nem dohányzott, jó volt a szimata!)


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 25)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full_article_title align=left width=434>Támadnak a hangyák, már 80 halott, és milliárdos károk</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>2006. Február 24., Péntek, 05:35:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*Az Amerikai Egyesült Államok 14 államát diadalmenetben meghódító vörös tűzhangya (Solenopsis invicta) nem kímél sem embert, sem állatot, de még a villanyvezetékeket sem, s az évente milliárd dolláros károkat okozó élőlények megfékezése egyre égetőbb kérdéssé vált.*
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=imgright cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Robert Vander Meer amerikai biokémikus a hangyák kémiai kommunikációs rendszerét, a feromonokat kutatta: életéből négy évet szánt a hangyák megfékezésének problémájára, de 25 év sem volt elegendő - mondta el a kutató a New Scientist című brit tudományos folyóiratban megjelent interjúban. Annyi azonban ismertté vált: a hangyák elleni küzdelmet vonzó és taszító feromonokkal lehet felvenni. Csalival össze lehet gyűjteni és szelektíven lehet elpusztítani a vöröshangyákat, hogy más hangyafajok megmaradjanak. A másik lehetséges módszer: megkeresni Dél-Amerikában a tűzhangyák természetes ellenségeit. Ilyen ellenség például egy néhány milliméteres légyfajta, a Pseudacteon, amely a hangyák testébe helyezi petéit. A kikelő lárva a hangya fejébe vándorol, és olyan enzimet termel, amelynek hatására a hangya gyakorlatilag darabokra esik szét. A többi hangya a fejet a szemétdombra viszi, ahol nyugodtan kifejlődhet a következő légygeneráció. A vörös tűzhangyák meghódították már Ausztráliát, Új-Zélandot, Kínát, Tajvant, Hongkongot, Malájföldet, Mexikót, és fenyegetnek minden meleg éghajlatú országot. Észak-Amerikába az 1930-as években Dél-Amerikából Alabamába, Mobile város környékére hurcolták be. Mivel nem volt természetes ellenségük, gyorsan elszaporodtak az Egyesült Államok egész dél-keleti részén. Jelenleg egy hektár földön tipikusan 300 hangyacsalád él, mindegyikben negyedmillió hangya dolgozik. <TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>




A királynő</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>A hektáronkénti 20-30 kg hangya már nem elhanyagolható biomassza. Az Egyesült Államokban eddig mintegy 80 hangyacsípéses halálesetet tartanak nyilván. A népesség egy százaléka hiperérzékeny a hangyacsípésre. A fertőzött területeken a statisztikák szerint 3-4 év alatt mindenkit legalább egyszer megcsípnek a hangyák. Ha valaki odakap, a megzavart állatka feromonnal vészjelzést ad le, és mintegy vezényszóra minden hangya csípni kezd. A tűzhangyák kiszorítják a közönséges hangyákat, megtámadják a földön fészkelő madarakat és a veteményeket. Texasban a kipusztulás fenyeget miattuk egy kis énekesmadarat, a csigák könnyű prédának számítanak, de ha egy őz hangyaboly közelében hozza világra kicsinyét, annak sincs sok esélye. Ha egy hangya villanyvezetékek közé kerül, és megrázza az áram, vészjelzést ad le, amivel odahívja a többi hangyát. <TABLE class=imgright cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Az áram ezeket is megrázza, ezek is vészjelzést adnak, s lavinaszerűen odagyűlő biomasszától egyszer csak tönkremegy az elektromos rendszer: a károk csak Texas államban évi 140 millió dollárjába kerülnek az energiaszolgáltatóknak és a távközlési cégeknek. Csak a mezőgazdaságban évi 750 millió dollárra teszik a hangyák okozta károkat, amelyek az egész Egyesült Államokban - az orvosi ellátás költségeit is beleszámítva - meghaladják az évi 5 milliárd dollárt. 
Forrás:ForestPress/Új Szó 2006. február 23.csütörtök - 11:58 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 28)

Béget az ifjú ara
A hozomány jóval több, mint a feleség piaci értéke
RTL Klub Híradó
2006-02-27 13:50:46




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=right colSpan=2>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left></TD><TD align=right></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2 height=8>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Egy szudáni férfit arra kényszerítettek, hogy egy nőstény kecskét vegyen feleségül – miután rajtakapták, hogy fajtalankodott az állattal. A férfit a kecske tulajdonosa, Alifi úr érte tetten a négylábú jószággal, és a törzsi tanács elé vitte az ügyet.
A tanács 15000 szudáni dínár – (kb.15 ezer forint) megfizetésére kötelezte a "kérőt".
"Végül ünnepélyesen feleségül vette a kecskét. Amennyire tudom, még mindig együtt vannak" – mondta Alifi úr A Juba Post nevezetű helyi újságnak.
Alifi akkor tudta meg, hogy háziállatának udvarlója akadt, mikor egy éjszaka zajt hallott a kecskeól felől. Kirohant a házból, és aktus közben kapta rajta Tombe urat.
"Mit keresel itt?! – kiáltottam rá, mire lemászott a kecskémről. Ekkor leütöttem és megkötöztem" – számolt be Alifi az esetről.
Ezután vitte törzse legfelsőbb bírói fóruma, a vének tanácsa elé az ügyet.
"Az ítélet szerint végül nem fordultam a rendőrséghez, hanem hozományt kaptam a kecskémért, miután Tombe feleségként használta az állatomat" – mondta Alifi.
Forrás: Ananova


----------



## platon (2006 Február 28)

Ő lenne az ifjú ara? vagy már feleség? Mosni, főzni tud-e a hozomány?
És a koráról nincs hír?


> platon


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 28)

Tökéletes nej. Dugás közben fel lehet akasztani a ruhákat a szarvára és soha nem tiltakozik, hogy fáj a feje :lol:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full_article_title align=left width=434>Autóval húzták partra az óriás harcsát</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>2006. Március 06., Hétfő, 08:19:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*Közel kétméteres harcsát fogott két marosvásárhelyi horgász, akik az óriással nagy küzdelmet folytattak. Az állat súly komoly gondot okozott.*
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>




Csak illusztráció, de elvileg még ennél is nagyobb...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Különleges megoldást kellett alkalmazni, ugyanis a halat gépkocsival kellett végül partra húzni. Ioan Rusu és Nagy Szabolcs a hétvégén fogták a rekordméretű harcsát. Az 1,97 méter hosszú hal 45 kilogrammot nyomott. Nagy Szabolcs szerint a megyében ekkora halat soha nem fogtak még a Marosban. 
Forrás: Mediatica/Mediafax 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 7)

A 45kg-t kevesnek talalom ....
jajj es a kecske  
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full_article_title align=left width=434></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*Dulika olvastad ami a kep ala van irva ?*
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>




Csak illusztráció, de elvileg még ennél is nagyobb...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 4)

*Beteg kutyusok végső mentsvára*

2006-06-04
Budapest - Szegény, mint a templom egere Tenner Anna és csapata. A Lelenc Kutyamentő Egyesület olyan kutyusokat ápol és gyógyíttat, akiknek gazdájuk nincs, de betegek, vagy autó ütötte el őket.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=381 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Tenner Anna 1984-ben hozta el az első kutyáját az Illatos úti kutyatelepről. Jó, hogy van egy telep Budapesten, ahová a kóborló vagy megunt kutyák kerülnek. De ez nem menhely, itt enni adnak nekik, de mozogni nem tudnak eleget, a lelkükkel pedig - minden igyekezet ellenére - nem foglalkozhatnak. 

Megdöbbentő, hogy évente 5000 kutya kerül be, és háromezret el kell altatni” - mondja Anna, aki barátaival három éve alapította meg az egyesületet. 

A hat hónapos Boomer gerincsérüléssel került a telepre. Annáék megszervezték a látogatását. Felváltva etettük, szeretgettük, együtt örültünk, amikor talpra állt, és együtt sírtunk, amikor át kellett engednünk a szivárványhídon” - idézte fel az egyik legszebb élményt, bár munkájukat akkor sajnos nem koronázta siker. 

Igyekszünk úgy elhelyezni a kutyákat - akár kórházban, akár panzióban, akár ideiglenes befogadónál -, hogy az az állatnak és a gondozóinak is a megfelelő legyen. Újabb kutyát csak akkor vállalunk, ha nem haladja meg az erőnket, látogatni, szeretgetni tudjuk őket” - mondja Anna. 

Rengeteg kutyájuk vár gazdára, sérülten mentettek, öregek, betegek, illetve betegségből lábadozók. 

Az egyesületet sok magánszemély támogatja, de érdekes módon állatorvos nincs közöttük. Egyetlen cég, vagy gyógyszergyár sem érzi sajátjának az ügyet. 

Varga G. Gábor


----------



## platon (2006 Június 5)

"Idősotthon” oroszlánoknak
2006. június 5. 18:30


MNO 
Megnyitották Indiában az ország első öregek otthonát idősödő és betegeskedő állatkerti oroszlánoknak.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Az egyik pandzsábi állatkertben kialakított intézményben a szokásosnál nagyobb területet kapnak az idős nagymacskák, és védve vannak fiatalabb fajtársaik támadásaitól is. Az idős oroszlánoknak már a fogazatuk sem a régi, így bivalyhúsdarabok helyett vitaminokkal gazdagított darálthúst kapnak.

Indiában különösen nagy problémát jelent az idős, beteg oroszlánok elhelyezése, mivel egy rosszul sikerül tenyésztési programból kifolyólag igen sok van belőlük – közli az Info Rádió a BBC nyomán.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>(Már csak az állatvédelmi törvényeknek kellene érvényt szerezni.)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 5)

*A birka, aki kutyának képzeli magát*

*Egy walesi farmer szerint egyik birkája azt hiszi magáról, hogy kutya. A különös identitászavarra azonban van magyarázat: Emlyn Roberts még báránykorában mentette meg a haláltól Rolo-t, és juhászkutyáival együtt nevelte fel otthonában.* 

<!-- Adverticum zone: 28961 (write) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goAdverticum)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://img.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goAdverticum)goAdverticum.addZone(28961);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=28961&ord=t2Hx5Xd8Yt3Vx3Wp8F&re=" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
<!-- end Adverticum zone: 28961 -->
Rolo szeret sétálni menni, persze pórázon, gyakran tévézik gazdájával, és még a terelésbe is belekóstolt, persze egyelőre csak kacsákkal, nem juhokkal - írja a North Wales Daily Post című lap. 

Gazdája szerint mindenféle kutya-mutatványra képes, átugrik például a karikán is, és bármit megeszik, még a kutyaeledelt is, bár kedvence a mogyoró.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 5)

Roppant érdekesek az állatvilágban is az identitás zavarok. (sok embernél is van!) Én egy kakast ismertem, amely házörzönek képzelte magát, úgy támadott mint egy házőrző kutya, minden idegen embert, aki a portára tévedt. Igen muris lehet ez a birka.


> Egyféle analógia:
> Aki kutyát tart, az kutyás lesz. Elkutyásodik. Kutyásokkal ismerkedik, kutyákról beszél, kutyával fekszik, és kutyával kel, kutyával álmodik: elkutyul. A gazdi is hasonlóvá válik kutyájához, annak szokásaihoz.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Victoria (2006 Június 17)

Ebben van igazsag!


----------



## platon (2006 Június 18)

Nincs ebben a viszonyban semmi különös, csak figyelni kell rá. Sem a kutyám, sem a macskám, fel nem ébresztene, ha látják, hogy alszom. Figyelnek! Ha kinyitottam ébredésnél a szemem, azonnal követelöznek, (ennének, sétálnának stb) alkalmazkodnak ők is "eszük, ösztöneik szerint. Ha rossz a hangulata az embernek, ha bánatos megérzik figyeld csak meg.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 18)

Sokszor az allatban tobb erzes , ertelem , odafigyeles van, mint sajat kornyezetunkben.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 18)

Így igaz! 
Az állat nem alakoskodik, valójában nem is ravasz, a ragaszkodása sem álságos érdekvezérelt. Ha nyitott az ember és érti az állatok viselkedését, megfigyelheti, hogy kevésbé agresszívak mint mi emberek. Láttam a közelmultban egy TV adásban, amikor a Gorilla megmentett egy gyermeket az állatkertben. A magasból véletlenül leesett és súlyos sérülést szenvedett egy kis fiú. Egy többmázsás gorilla karjaiba fogta az eszméletlen sérült gyereket, ringatta, majd kitette a kifutó elé, és engedte, hogy elvigyék az ápolói. Ha nem látom az egészet, el sem hiszem.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 22)

*Az állatvilág vandáljai lecsapnak a szurkolókra<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

2006. június 22., csütörtök 8:44  InfoRádio / BBC<o></o>
*<COLGROUP><COL width="100"><COL width="20"><COL width="90"><COL width="20"><COL width="100"><COL width="20"><COL width="90"><COL width="20">Egy nagy-britanniai szafaripark arra kéri az angol labdarúgó-válogatott híveit, hogy vegyék le autójukról a György-keresztes zászlót, mert a páviánok lelopják azokat. *<o></o>
 <o></o>
<!-- Adverticum zone: 28961 (write) -->A Merseyside-i park vezetői a BBC-nek azt mondták, hogy a 120 fős majomcsapat eddig elsősorban az ablaktörlőlapátokat csente el, de a páviánok most átszoktak a zászlókra.

A látogatóknak bizonyára tetszik, ahogy a páviánok bohóckodnak a zászlókkal, mert úgy tűnik, mintha ők is az angol csapatnak drukkolnának - mondta a park egyik igazgatója.

David Ross a páviánokat úgy jellemezte, hogy ők az "állatvilág vandálai".


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Június 22)

Nagyon erős idegzetüeknek, egy példa az emberi aljasságról:

http://www.peta2.com/takecharge/swf/fur_farm.swf


----------



## platon (2006 Június 25)

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 352.5pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt" cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*Aranyfogat kapott gazdájától hűsége elismeréséül egy kutya Boszniában.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><o></o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 7.5pt; HEIGHT: 5.25pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.png" o:href="http://www.origo.hu/p/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>​<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 352.5pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=470 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 352.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=470>A gazdi fogorvos, így az arany családon belül marad. A nemesfém amúgy csupán korona, azaz burkolat, a fogorvos pusztán lecsiszolta az eb egyik fogát és ráhúzta az aranyborítást.<o></o>
A kutya mindezt remekül tűrte, egy centit nem moccant, pedig összesen négy órán át tartott a művelet. A fogorvos szerint ebe minden bizonnyal érzi, hogy különleges fogat kapott, mert szereti kimutatni a foga sárgáját. Gazdája nem fél attól, hogy tolvajok esetleg kilopnák kutyája szájából az aranyfogat, vagy ellopnák a fogat kutyástul, mivel Atos - ez az eb neve - orosz terrier, azaz elég harcos fajtájú, olyan, amelyet az orosz állambiztonsági szerv, a KGB használ.<o></o>
(MTI)<o></o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 4)

http://www.peta2.com/takecharge/swf/fur_farm.swf


----------



## platon (2006 Július 4)

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=2>*Élő madarakat daráltak le az ATEV-nél? **<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 10.5pt; HEIGHT: 7.5pt" alt="Kedvencekhez ad" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/kedv.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape>*<o></o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1026 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top>*2006. július 4. *<o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top>*FigyelőNet, MTI *<o></o>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><v:shape id=_x0000_i1027 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/img/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
*Élő csirkéket, kacsákat és libákat daráltak le az ATEV Zrt. hódmezővásárhelyi telepén. A szárnyasok a madárinfluenzával fertőzött vagy a H5N1 vírussal veszélyeztetett területekről származtak – írja a Délmagyarország.* <o></o>
<v:shape id=_x0000_i1028 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/img/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 348pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=464 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: #f2f2f2; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 15pt"><!-- ASSIST BOX --><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 1.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; WIDTH: 27pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=36><v:shape id=_x0000_i1029 style="WIDTH: 16.5pt; HEIGHT: 13.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.fn.hu/index.php?id=209&cid=137928&hirlevelkatt=2006-07-04##"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image003.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/cikk_kuld.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">A magyar állatvédelmi törvény? <o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1030 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; WIDTH: 27pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=36><v:shape id=_x0000_i1031 style="WIDTH: 17.25pt; HEIGHT: 13.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.fn.hu/index.php?action=nyomtat&id=209&cid=137928&layout=no&id=209" target="_blank"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image004.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/cikk_nyomtat.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1032 style="WIDTH: 1.5pt; HEIGHT: 1.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/s.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; WIDTH: 19.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=26><v:shape id=_x0000_i1033 style="WIDTH: 11.25pt; HEIGHT: 13.5pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.fn.hu/index.php?id=209&cid=137928&hirlevelkatt=2006-07-04##"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image005.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/cikk_betu.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; WIDTH: 52.5pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=70>
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; WIDTH: 15pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=20><v:shape id=_x0000_i1034 style="WIDTH: 10.5pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.fn.hu/index.php?id=209&cid=137928&hirlevelkatt=2006-07-04##"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image006.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/cikk_minusz.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; WIDTH: 15pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; HEIGHT: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=20><v:shape id=_x0000_i1035 style="WIDTH: 10.5pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.fn.hu/index.php?id=209&cid=137928&hirlevelkatt=2006-07-04##"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ISTVN~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image007.gif" o:href="http://www.fn.hu/files/_fn_2005/cikk_plusz.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<o></o>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><o></o>
</TD></TR><!-- hetilapos 0 - x,64,75,141,110,136,69,145,135,65,142,67,66,70,116,74,140,68,137,72,76,125,139,73,71,143,245,246,248,249,250, - x ,209, x p p - 0 --><!-- ASSIST BOX VEGE --><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" colSpan=3><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><o></o>
</TD></TR><!-- HIRDETES VEGE --><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 7.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=10>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 4)

borzalmas.:33: 1000 evet adnek aki ilyent csinal.
HAmar le kell olni az allatot akkor kimeletesen es fajdalom mentesen egy kabult allapotban szabad.

Azert itt nem egy gonosz allatkinzo emberrol van szo hanem egy eljarasrol ahol gondolom tobb embernek is lett volna kotelesege szolni a modszer ellen.

Hol vannak a tanult allatgondozok az egyetemet vegzett allat egeszsegugyesek tenyesztok stb?

Ezzel a hirrel aztan adtak most a jovobeni ertekesitesnek alaposan.Kimer csirket enni ezek utan? hisz a virust egetni lehet fertotleniteni kell stb.

En voltam itt egy pulyka farmon olyan tisztasag van hogy a legy fenekre ul.
HA elpusztul egy allat ahol meghalt azt lekeritik fertotlenitik fuggetlen attol hogy nem virusos betegsegben halt meg.
A tetemet vagy 1 km -re van egy allatkrematorium ahol azonnal elegetik.
A legkisebb senszet sem veszik hogy egy tomeges fertozes kialakuljon.

na kerem ezert ha eszem csak nagy ritkan hust, csirket ,csak nagyuzemi modon ellenorzott allatorvos es egyeb stemplik birtokaban levo cegtol.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 4)

A Lajhar. 
A Lajhar sokak szerint egy majom . Hogy a lajhar szerint, mi mik vagyunk azt meg nem sikerult kideriteni, de hatarozottan nem all szoba velunk. Ami viszont sok majom eseteben nagyon is pozitiv tulajdonsag. Szoros alat ami miatt meltan vivta ki az allatvedok megveteset, meg akkor is , ha a sajat bundajat viseli. Majdnem emberi arc nez vissza rank, anyosomhoz kepest feltetlenul. Egyesek szerint lassu, masok szerint csak megfontolt. A gyermek lajharokat a banafak torzsen szuletnek, mire berik a banan a lajhar is foler. Eletkorukat erosen befolyasolo tenyezo a jaguar . A jaguar reszere a lajhar egy boklaszo bonbonmegyre hasonlit. A lajhar sujja mindig attol fugg, hogy van e jaguar a hatan, vagy nincs.Egyelore nem vilagos, hogy a lassan mozgo emberekrol kapta e a nevet , vagy forditva. Vegtagjai ,hatalmas , kampos karomban vegzodnek, mert mire behajlitana az ujait, reg leesne a farol. Ize rosz, ezert ha valaki beleharap az magara vessen.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 4)

Hát én *csocsike *filmjétől, már az első kockánál szó szerint rosszul lettem, úgyhogy végig se néztem. 
A magyar állatvédelmi törvény fabatkát se ér, mert nincs megfelelő végrehajtási rendelet. Meg mit várjunk az állatok védelmében, ha emberölésért 3 évet szabnak ki.
Lakótelepi házunk előtt egy család rendszeresen etette az odaszokott cicákat, aztán egyik lakó feljelentette, hogy összeugrálják az autóját, meg egyébként is... Tanuja voltam, amikor épp jött a gyepmester másodmagával és amelyiket be tudta fogni, vitte és már nyomta is bele az állítólagos "kábító" injekciót. Mert közterületen ugye nem lehet állatot etetni, az szennyez. Persze a sok kutyaszart az állatja már nem is látta maga körül. Megkérdeztem, hogy legközelebb a madarak ellen majd puskával jön? Mert az is közterületen szennyezi a környezetet. Mi persze szemetelhetünk, káromkodhatunk, ordíthat a rádió, kalapálhat éjfélkor a szomszéd, a büntetés elmarad. 
Hol vagyunk még attól a szemlélettől, amit az Animal Planet-en lehet látni, amikor is bilincsbe verve visznek el valakit és kényszermunkára ítélnek egy állatkínzót. Az ember a legönzőbb állat!


----------



## platon (2006 Július 4)

Melitta írta:


> borzalmas.:33: 1000 evet adnek aki ilyent csinal.
> HAmar le kell olni az allatot akkor kimeletesen es fajdalom mentesen egy kabult allapotban szabad.
> 
> Azert itt nem egy gonosz allatkinzo emberrol van szo hanem egy eljarasrol ahol gondolom tobb embernek is lett volna kotelesege szolni a modszer ellen.
> ...


 
Sajnos ez nem első eset, hogy jelezéseket kapott a miniszter. Volt magyarázkodás, hogy sajnos a nagy sietség, meg, hogy egyes emberek, hanyagsága, stb. De "általában" nem jellemző, a főállatorvosi hívatalok ügyelnek stb. Törvényes felelőségre vonás még Mo - esetében ha jól tudom, csupán egy embert csuktak be állatkínzásért. Komolyabban kellene a törvényt, szankcionálni az illetékeseknek.


> platon


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 22)

*Emberfogú halat fogtak Texasban*

Komoly fejtörést okoz egy torzszülött hal az amerikai vadőröknek. A Texasban fogott halnak emberi fogsora van, és talán Dél-Amerikából származik.


Scott Curry nem is sejthette, mekkora fogás volt az a tízkilós hal, amit a Buffalo Springs tavon fogott a texasi Lubbockban. Amikor kiakasztotta a horgot, legnagyobb megdöbbenésére egy emberi fogsor vicsorgott vissza rá.
A fura torzszülött a helyi vadvédelmi hatóságnak is komoly fejtörést okozott. "Sose láttam még ilyet" - nyilatkozta a local6.com-nak Greg Thornton, a Buffalo Sprongs tó menedzsere. Pedig már 36 éve dolgozik a tónál.
Egyik munkatársa fényképeket készített a különös állatról, hogy meghatározhassák fajtáját. Egyelőre arra jutottak, hogy pacu lehet, bár az Dél-Amerikában őshonos.
A tó menedzsmentje most száz dollárt (21 772 forintot) ajánl minden egyes kifogott példányért. Curry ugyanis még egy példányt látott azután, hogy az elsőt kifogta


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 22)

Egesz formas a fogsora.


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 22)

Ilyen az evólúció tipikus példája,aamikor az ösember megkefél egy halat pár millió évvel ezelőtt, aztán mi meg csodálkozunk Darwinnal együtt Jézus után 2000-ben! 

Bár ki tudja, mi történt 2000 évvel ezelőtt?

*Isten évi rendes szabadságára készül, de tanácstalan, hogy hova menjen, megkérdezi az angyalokat: 
- Menj a Marsra főnök, az szép piros. 
- Ugyan már, dögunalmas sivatag az egész! 
- Akkor menj a Vénuszra, jót tesz az isiászodnak! 
- Menjen a tököm a Vénuszra, ott állandóan szar idő van. 
- Akkor menj a Földre, tök jó csajok vannak ott, el lehet szórakozni velük. 
- A Földre? Tényleg jó, de marhára pletykásak a népek. 2000 éve volt ott egy kalandom egy kiscsajjal, azóta is beszédtéma!*


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 22)

Édesapám is tömeggyilkos.
Eddig több 100000 disznót ölt meg.
Hentes az öreg.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

A bekanak is emberi fogsora van:shock: Az enyim meg allati


----------



## platon (2006 Július 22)

Én aranyból csináltatok olyat mint a cápáknak van! Az újra nől, ha elveszik egy is belőle.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)




----------



## platon (2006 Július 22)

csocsike írta:


>


 
Látom te már be is olvasztottad amit nekem ígértél fogpótlónak!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

Ez tobb mint egy millio dolcsi a pasas szajaban


----------



## platon (2006 Július 22)

csocsike írta:


> Ez tobb mint egy millio dolcsi a pasas szajaban
> 
> Komolyan? akkor nem is mer kajálni vele!
> Mesterségesen táplálják?


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 22)

Hátvannak még érdekességek a tengerben azt hiszem, ime néhény "csemege", amit partravetett a viz, volt amit a Tsunami sodort a partra!


----------



## platon (2006 Július 22)

*Nahát ezek a kozmetikusok![*QUOTE]


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 22)

Karsay István írta:


> Hátvannak még érdekességek a tengerben azt hiszem, ime néhény "csemege", amit partravetett a viz, volt amit a Tsunami sodort a partra!


Hihetetlen.


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 23)

Érdekes az biztos, és a 8.utas a halálban is megirigyelhették volna4

Egyiket egy amerikai honlapról töltöttel le, másikat, egy japánról, a harmadikat is valami kínai lapról, így három különböző helyről jöttek le a képek, a web.cimet nem jegyeztem meg, bár ha nagyon kell utánanézek.

Lehet akár képzelet szüleménye is, lehet játék az emberek fantáziájával is, de annyit tudni kell, hogy a legtöbb népmesének, tengerész rémtörténetnek van alapja, például az óriáspolipok, amik ausztrália környékén vannak a legmélyebb vizekben, ahova se kutatóhajó, se más nem tud lemenni, és néha a viz a partras odor egy - egy óriás polip tetemet.

És ami érdekes, minél lejjebb megyünk a vizben, ott ahol nincs fény, annál szinesebbek a halak és az élővilág!

Igaz, ott nem kell félni, hogy felismerik a ragadozók a színről a táplálékukat!


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 23)

Karsay István írta:


> amik ausztrália környékén vannak a legmélyebb vizekben,


A legmélyebb vizek Japán és Indonézia *között* vannak, Mariana ároknak nevezik és a mélysége 11 034 m.
Csatolás megtekintése 16126​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

Karsay István írta:


> Érdekes az biztos, és a 8.utas a halálban is megirigyelhették volna4
> 
> Egyiket egy amerikai honlapról töltöttel le, másikat, egy japánról, a harmadikat is valami kínai lapról, így három különböző helyről jöttek le a képek, a web.cimet nem jegyeztem meg, bár ha nagyon kell utánanézek.
> 
> ...


 

Szoval a nagyhalak al -a -carte etkeznek . es csak ugy vaktaban minden carba beleharapnak . Egyebkent akkor mirol ismerik fel, es ha felismerik akkor nem mindegy mirol? Ugy tudom ott sem lehet ropit kapni, tehat muszaj megzabalni azokat a halakat is amit nem ismernek fol


A gyonyoru szinek itt is megfigyelhetok:5:


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

csocsike írta:


> Szoval a nagyhalak al -a -carte etkeznek . es csak ugy vaktaban minden carba beleharapnak . Egyebkent akkor mirol ismerik fel, es ha felismerik akkor nem mindegy mirol? Ugy tudom ott sem lehet ropit kapni, tehat muszaj megzabalni azokat a halakat is amit nem ismernek fol


 
A tengerek mélyén nincsenek sem éjjelek, sem nappalok, sem évszakos változások. Itt a természet pótolja a fényt: egyes halfajoknak világító szervük alakult ki, másoknak a szerkezete alakult úgy, hogy e halak által kibocsátott fényt érzékeljék. Ezek kidülledő teleszkóp szeme (a szem ideghártyájában sok fényérzékeny pálcikasejt található) észreveszi már messziről a világító halakat, s zsákmányul ejti azokat. A mélytengeri halak szája nagy, ez arra utal, hogy zsákmányt rendszerint vaktában kapják el. Legtöbbjük a tenger felsőbb rétegeiből ide lehulló halak tetemét falja fel. 

Egy kis szines :


----------



## platon (2006 Július 23)

Mindig csak Kötekedel!
Te sem ismered fel a nagy halakat. Szinüket sem látod amikor horogra akadnak. Hogy mit eszmek? az a boncolásnál kideríthető. Vaktába mindent bekapnak és kész. A szinek meg ott vannak, ahol a legsötétebb van. Ha a Mariana ároktól jobbra mész ott vannak a legszebb színű és leg okosabb halak. (Különben is mit ért a vak a színekhez!) Nem kell mindent neked túl bonyolítani.


> Szépek a képek!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

allegro írta:


> A tengerek mélyén nincsenek sem éjjelek, sem nappalok, sem évszakos változások. Itt a természet pótolja a fényt: egyes halfajoknak világító szervük alakult ki, másoknak a szerkezete alakult úgy, hogy e halak által kibocsátott fényt érzékeljék. Ezek kidülledő teleszkóp szeme (a szem ideghártyájában sok fényérzékeny pálcikasejt található) észreveszi már messziről a világító halakat, s zsákmányul ejti azokat. A mélytengeri halak szája nagy, ez arra utal, hogy zsákmányt rendszerint vaktában kapják el. Legtöbbjük a tenger felsőbb rétegeiből ide lehulló halak tetemét falja fel.
> 
> Egy kis szines :


 

Koszi a felvilagositast, de biologusnak keszultem es csak kotexem mert az olyan jo igy reggelente, ehgyomorra.  Egyebkent nagy tiszteloje vagyok a melytengeri kutatasoknak.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

platon írta:


> Mindig csak Kötekedel!
> Te sem ismered fel a nagy halakat. Szinüket sem látod amikor horogra akadnak. Hogy mit eszmek? az a boncolásnál kideríthető. Vaktába mindent bekapnak és kész. A szinek meg ott vannak, ahol a legsötétebb van. Ha a Mariana ároktól jobbra mész ott vannak a legszebb színű és leg okosabb halak. (Különben is mit ért a vak a színekhez!) Nem kell mindent neked túl bonyolítani.
> 
> 
> > Szépek a képek!


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

csocsike írta:


> Koszi a felvilagositast, de biologusnak keszultem es csak kotexem mert az olyan jo igy reggelente, ehgyomorra.  Egyebkent nagy tiszteloje vagyok a melytengeri kutatasoknak.


Nemááá ! Majnem bekaptam a horgot!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

Innen is latszik hogy lusta vagy es nem olvastad el azt amit kellett volna


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 23)

allegro írta:


> Nemááá ! Majnem bekaptam a horgot!


Nem nemá, hanem Nemo. Én Nemó kapitány fedélzetmestere voltam lánykoromban és a kedvenc időtöltésem volt, hogy a szines halak pikkelyeiből csináltam pikkelygobleint. A legsikerültebb gobleinképem az Utolsó vacsora volt, akkor a halakat is megettük.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

csocsike írta:


> Innen is latszik hogy lusta vagy es nem olvastad el azt amit kellett volna


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

Efike írta:


> Nem nemá, hanem Nemo. Én Nemó kapitány fedélzetmestere voltam lánykoromban és a kedvenc időtöltésem volt, hogy a szines halak pikkelyeiből csináltam pikkelygobleint. A legsikerültebb gobleinképem az Utolsó vacsora volt, akkor a halakat is megettük.


 

A halak szempontjabol, te egy kiallhat6atlan pasas vagy.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

allegro írta:


>


----------



## platon (2006 Július 23)

Efike írta:


> Nem nemá, hanem Nemo. Én Nemó kapitány fedélzetmestere voltam lánykoromban és a kedvenc időtöltésem volt, hogy a szines halak pikkelyeiből csináltam pikkelygobleint. A legsikerültebb gobleinképem az Utolsó vacsora volt, akkor a halakat is megettük.


 
És hol van most az Utólsó vacsora képed? Legutóbb a Stadler Józsi vette meg. Az a bíróságon sem vallotta be, hogy színes halak pikkelyeiből készült pikkelygoblein kép volt az, és hogy tőlled vette.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 23)

A Stadler Józsi az Szergej Ivanovics Kommiszárovicstól vette meg a képet, aki még látta Lenint. A kép eredetileg Retteget Iván cár hálószobájában volt a falon és egy 100-as szög tartotta, amit az ELMÜ gyártott. Végül is Raszputyin ellopta és megdugta Katalin cárnőt és ezért a képért csináltatták meg a Patyomkin páncélost. De ebbe ne szólj bele Platon, mert a múltkor is összekeverted az autistát a kommunistával.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

Efike írta:


> A Stadler Józsi az Szergej Ivanovics Kommiszárovicstól vette meg a képet, aki még látta Lenint. A kép eredetileg Retteget Iván cár hálószobájában volt a falon és egy 100-as szög tartotta, amit az ELMÜ gyártott. Végül is Raszputyin ellopta és megdugta Katalin cárnőt és ezért a képért csináltatták meg a Patyomkin páncélost. De ebbe ne szólj bele Platon, mert a múltkor is összekeverted az autistát a kommunistával.


 


Maga csak ne szorakozzona Platon elvtarsal mert megrugom. Maga anyit sem ert a halakhoz, mint az ingatlankezelo valalat foeloadoja ,aki a haromszoba hallos lakast kiutalta onnek:33: Kulomben is egy partra vetett hal pont azt mondja maganak amit on szokott a vizalatt fuldoklas kozben. Ha sokat ugral akkor magara uszitom az Ogapogo nevu edesvizi ,tengeri szornyet az Okanegen tobol es akkor onnek befellegzett. Kulomben is Mikigyereket miert kellett eluldozni.?:12:


----------



## platon (2006 Július 23)

Efike cudarúl megrágalmaz szokása szerint. 
Különben is Katalin cárnő fedhetetlen erkölcsét kétségbe vonni?

Ezért felelni fog! Raszputyin már folytatja ellene az eljárást! 
Nahát még ilyet! 
Ezek után hogy hihetnénk neki, hogy Nemó kapitány fedélzetmestereként halakat is látott.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 23)

Kikérek magamnak minden vádaskodást. A mikigyereket nem üldöztem el, hanem elgáncsoltam egy verslábbal. 
A halakhoz is értek. A feleségem is. Azt szokta mondani, hogy Hal kan gyere.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 23)

Ugyan mar, maga a halaszlet is a halaszbol sajtolja szolopressel azert olyan piros.


----------



## platon (2006 Július 23)

Efike írta:


> Kikérek magamnak minden vádaskodást. A mikigyereket nem üldöztem el, hanem elgáncsoltam egy verslábbal.
> A halakhoz is értek. A feleségem is. Azt szokta mondani, hogy Hal kan gyere.


 
Ön még a hal nemét sem ismeri. A hím hal nem hal kan, a kan meg nem halk. A verslábakkal meg ne gáncsoskodjon, mert Csocsike kézbe veszi azokat!


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Július 23)

> Eredeti szerző Csöcsike:
> Ugy tudom ott sem lehet ropit kapni, tehat muszaj megzabalni azokat a halakat is amit nem ismernek fol


 
Valószinüleg jó a szaglóérzékük!  
Vagy ők is pecázni járnak!

A nagyhalakat könyebb felismerni, mert azok Mercivel, Audival, vagy BMW-vel járnak! Még a víz alatt is!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 23)

platon írta:


> Ön még a hal nemét sem ismeri. A hím hal nem hal kan, a kan meg nem halk. A verslábakkal meg ne gáncsoskodjon, mert Csocsike kézbe veszi azokat!
> 
> Egyetértek! A hal kan az a bakhal.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 23)

Karsay István írta:


> ... A nagyhalakat könyebb felismerni, mert azok Mercivel, Audival, vagy BMW-vel járnak! Még a víz alatt is!


Fene bánja, csak a propellertől ne lenne a víz körülöttük annyira zavaros.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

*Ti is Pavlov kutyuskái vagytok? 
Avagy: Miért veszünk be minden csontot?* 

*Tudják, úgy van ez: mint ama viccben, amikor a halak Isten létezéséről meditálnak. Végül megegyeznek abban, hogy biztos lennie kell egy felsőbb hatalomnak, hiszen ki más dobná be minden nap a tubifexet az akváriumba.* 


Még jócskán ott virított a tojáshéj a hátsó felemen, amikor mini-állatkísérletekbe kezdtem húgom segedelmével. Önkéntes kísérleti alanyainkká házi kedvenceink szegődtek: kutyáink, macskáink és hörcsögeink. 

Példának okáért első macskánkat leteszteltük, hogy egy kis farokhúzással rásegítve vajon át tudja-e magát préselni a kerítés alatt. 

Később arra voltunk kíváncsiak, hogy igaz-e az a mítosz, hogy a cicák nem szeretik a fürdetést. Nem szerették... 

Végül megszemléltük, hogy egy hörcsög miként rágja át magát a Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótáron. 

Rögtön leszögezem, hogy a Greenpeace tagjai egyetlen esetben sem láncolták magukat a kerítésünkhöz, tiltakozásuk jeléül, és egyetlen zöld szervezet sem jelentett fel bennünket állatkínzásért. 

De ez a gyerekkor volt. 

Mégis, mintha többségünk itt felejtette volna magát. Csak most éppen mi magunk vagyunk a kísérleti alanyok, kedves Pavlov kutyatársaim! Ráadásul még fizetünk is a kísérletvezetőinknek. 

Sokszor az a furcsa érzésem támad, mintha egy láthatatlan Kéz mindannyiunkat egy jól álcázott, hatalmas kísérleti laborba helyezett volna, hogy aztán egy csábítónak tűnő falat kedvéért már egy csengőszó is nyáladzásra késztessen bennünket. 

Hiszen mára már bebizonyosodott, hogy kellő kondicionálás után az életünket el sem tudjuk képzelni egy halom kísérleti csont és csengőszó nélkül: 

Az üdítőnk fabatkát sem ér guargumi nélkül. 

A joghurtot csak akkor vesszük meg, ha biztosítanak róla, hogy van benne Bifidus Essensis. 

A gyerekeink nem nőhetnek fel zenélő bili nélkül, amiből ráadásul, ha kettőt veszünk rögtön, akkor nyereménysorsoláson vehetünk részt. 

A férjeinknek csak olyan dezodort választunk, amitől biztos, hogy izmosabb, csábítóbb és szexuálisan aktívabb lesz. 

És persze, ha még nem hallották volna, nemrég találták fel a Multifunkcionális Bogyót, amitől kreatívabb, sikeresebb és fittebb lehet minden nő. Most akciós! 

Tudják, úgy van ez: mint ama viccben, amikor a halak Isten létezéséről meditálnak. Végül megegyeznek abban, hogy biztos lennie kell egy felsőbb hatalomnak, hiszen ki más dobná be minden nap a tubifexet az akváriumba. 

Nos, nekünk ki dobja be a tubifexet? És azon már elgondolkodtak, hogy mi lenne, ha a halak rájönnének: mást is ehetnének? 

Menekülés a szabadságtól! - írja Eric Fromm abban a könyvében, amelyben arról elmélkedik, milyen az, amikor átadjuk a felelősséget, a hatalmat másoknak. A sorsnak, a politikusoknak, a főnöknek. A fogyasztói társadalomnak.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 21)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=15></TD><TD class=full_article_title align=left width=434>*Kirúgták az oroszlánokat a cirkuszokból*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*Komoly fejtörést okoz a brazil hatóságoknak, hol helyezzék el azt a 68, többnyire siralmas állapotban lévő oroszlánt, amelyet az utóbbi napokban szedtek össze az országutakon. *
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>A hajléktalan állatokat nyilvánvalóan vándorcirkuszok eresztették szélnek egy új, állatvédelmi ihletésű törvény miatt. Számos brazil szövetségi állam a közelmúltban jogszabályban tiltotta meg vadállatok cirkuszi előadásokban való szerepeltetését, s ennek nyomán a vándortársulatok többsége a legegyszerűbb (és legembertelenebb) megoldást választotta. Városok határában, vagy néptelen országutak mentén elengedték, és sorsukra hagyták az egzotikus nagyvadakat. A hatóságok által begyűjtött kóbor oroszlánok jelentős része végtelenül leromlott állapotban van, az éhezés és különböző bőrfertőzések miatt elvesztették sörényüket, bordáik szinte kiszúrják a bőrüket. Az elhagyott jószágok végleges elhelyezése korántsem egyszerű probléma, az állatkertek nem versengenek értük. A brazil sajtó jelentése szerint tucatnyi állatot fogadtak be átmenetileg magánszemélyek, házilag eszkábált ketrecekben tartják őket, a többiek rendőrőrsökön várják sorsuk rendezését. Egy kisváros önkormányzata hetekig a település futballpályáján őriztetett egy kivénhedt, gazdátlan sörényest, míg végre egy közeli állatkert hajlandó volt befogadni. 
Ibama, a brazil környezetvédelmi szervezet első lépésként azt javasolja, hogy az összes talált oroszlánt ivartalanítsák, a továbbiakban pedig végleg szűntessék be Afrikából való importjukat. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=vertmenu align=middle>Bűnhődik Hanna, a garázda gólya</TD><TD class=rovat_right> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=rovat_left> </TD><TD> </TD><TD class=rovat_right> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=rovat_left> </TD><TD>"Rácsok" mögé kérült a fenékpusztai rémként elhíresült gólya, Hanna. Mint ismert a madár garázdasága miatt vált híressé a környéken.</TD><TD class=rovat_right> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=rovat_left> </TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle> </TD><TD class=rovat_right> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=rovat_left> </TD><TD vAlign=top>Fenéken csípett egy nagymamát és a keszthelyi horgászokat is zaklatta. Hanna csípős kedve nem csillapodott, ezért Kőszegre szállították javítóintézetbe.



Akár életfogytiglan tartó szabadságvesztésre is ítélheti magát a rakoncátlan gólya, Hanna. Jelenleg Kőszegen, egy vadasparkban harminc társával reménykedhet benne, hogy egyszer újra szabadon szárnyalhat. Hanna azért került a vadasparkba, mert amint meglátott egy embert, kezében étellel, azonnal kunyerálni kezdett. Először csak az illető körül sündörgött, ha ez hatástalan maradt, akkor támadott is. A gólya többször is elszökött a fenékpusztai madármentő állomásról. Végül az ornitológusok úgy döntöttek, jobb lesz ha ellenőrzött területre viszik.

Jelenleg Kőszegen nevelik Hannát - mondta el lapunknak Márta Krisztina a Magyar Madártani Egyesület munkatársa. - Harminc gólya társaságában tölti napjait. Ha legyőzi lustaságát és nem az emberektől akar zsákmányolni, hanem a természetben keresi táplálékát, akkor van esélye a szabadságra.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 7)

dulifuli írta:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="vertmenu" align="center">Bűnhődik Hanna, a garázda gólya</td><td class="rovat_right"> </td></tr><tr><td class="rovat_left"> </td><td> </td><td class="rovat_right"> </td></tr><tr><td class="rovat_left"> </td><td>"Rácsok" mögé kérült a fenékpusztai rémként elhíresült gólya, Hanna. Mint ismert a madár garázdasága miatt vált híressé a környéken.</td><td class="rovat_right"> </td></tr><tr><td class="rovat_left"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td class="rovat_right"> </td></tr><tr><td class="rovat_left"> </td><td valign="top">Fenéken csípett egy nagymamát és a keszthelyi horgászokat is zaklatta. Hanna csípős kedve nem csillapodott, ezért Kőszegre szállították javítóintézetbe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Én ott laktam!!!!!!


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Szeptember 7)

Dulifuli remélem ez akedves gólyalány nem garázdálkodik Niagara Falls környékén?



Mert akkor nagyon vigyázni kell a békakirályra.8)


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 7)

Tercsi'
Azt hiszem ez tul messze van neki, de azert vigyazok a bekara, mert beka szep.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 7)

tibi írta:


> Én ott laktam!!!!!!


 
Hol? Fenekpusztan, vagy Koszegen?


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Szeptember 7)

dulifuli írta:


> Tercsi'
> Azt hiszem ez tul messze van neki, de azert vigyazok a bekara, mert beka szep.


Nagyon helyes




nehogymán valami gólyalány elvigye  8) tessék jól vigyázni rá... :4:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 7)

Az osszes golya ki van tiltva a kornyekunkrol


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 19)

*Van-e a hím kenguruknak erszényük? *
*„Egy vita során nem sikerült meggyőznöm a barátaimat arról, hogy erszénye csak a nőstény kengurunak van, ezért fogadást kötöttünk. Kinek van igaza?” *

A fogadást a levélíró nyerte meg, hiszen a hím kenguruknak nincs erszényük, sőt, esetenként még a nőstényeknek sem.

Az erszényesek nőstényei utódaikat nagyon éretlen állapotban hozzák a világra. A fogantatás után a 31-36 nappal a csupasz, kukacszerű kenguruembrió kimászik anyja kloákájából, és végigaraszol a nőstény testén egészen az erszényig, melybe bejutva azonnal rátapad egy emlőre. Ezen nevelkedik azután – fajtól függően – 180-320 napig, mielőtt először kimerészkedik a külvilágba.

Klasszikusan a nőstény hasán helyezkedik el az erszény, de vannak olyan fajok, melyeknél hátul található, sőt, egyes példányok egyáltalán nem rendelkeznek erszénnyel.

Az erszényes hímek érdekessége, hogy a többi emlőstől eltérően herezacskójuk a péniszük előtt helyezkedik el. És ezzel még nem ér véget az erszényesek reprodukciójával kapcsolatos különlegességek sora! A hímek pénisze kettéágazik, és vagy újraegyesülve egy csúcsot alkot, vagy végig különváltan kettős vége van. A nőstények kettőzött vaginával rendelkeznek, és két darab méhük van.( national geographic)


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

*Elpusztult az ország legismertebb mentőkutyája, Mancs*

2006. október 24. 16:56 *Tizenhárom éves korában vasárnap elpusztult Mancs, a Miskolci Spider Speciális Mentőcsoport kutyája - mondta el a Független Hírügynökségnek Lehóczki László a mentőcsapat vezetője, a kutya gazdája.*

Mancs felfekvéses tüdőgyulladást kapott, és az orvosok már nem tudtak segíteni rajta. 
<!-- billboard banner --> <script type="text/javascript"> <!-- var uniq=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<scr'+'ipt type="text/javascript" src="/ad/banner.php?s=12&h=6&uniq='+uniq+'"></scr'+'ipt>'); // billboard banner var oldBillboardHeight = 60; var oldBillboardWidth = 0; setTimeout("setBillboardHeight()", 1000); var i = 0; function setBillboardHeight() { h = getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").offsetHeight; if (h == 0) h = getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").clientHeight; o = getobj("billboardbanner"); if (h > oldBillboardHeight) { o.style.height = h + "px"; oldBillboardHeight = h; } w = getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").offsetWidth; if (w != oldBillboardWidth) { ww = parseInt(getobj("billboardbanner").offsetWidth); getobj("billboardbanner_innerside").style.left = parseInt((ww - w) / 2) + "px"; oldBillboardWidth = w; } setTimeout("setBillboardHeight()", 1000); } //--> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.hirszerzo.hu/ad/banner.php?s=12&h=6&uniq=32710526"></script> <script type="text/javascript"><!-- var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript language=Javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25334&ord='+ord+'"></sc'+'ript>'); //--></script><script language="Javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25334&ord=72610337"></script>

 <noscript> http://ad.adverticum.net/img.prm?zona=25334 </noscript> 
<!-- billboard banner --> Az állat számtalan bevetésen, katasztrófa színhelyén mentett életet vagy kutatott fel halottakat. Mancs az első mentőkutya, akinek szobrot állítottak Magyarországon. Mancs bronzból formált szobra Miskolc belvárosában, a Szinva-parton található. A mentőkutyát vasárnap érte a halál. (Független Hírügynökség)






Mancs élőben és bronzban Miskolcon


----------



## platon (2006 Október 24)

Megérdemelne egy életmentő érdemrendet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

Ha idaig nem kapta meg, akkor eleg kesoinek tunik


----------



## platon (2006 Október 24)

csocsike írta:


> Ha idaig nem kapta meg, akkor eleg kesoinek tunik



Elkötelezett kiképzőjének, szerető gazdájának elismerése is késik. Sok áldozatot vállaltak, vállalnak ők.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

platon írta:


> Elkötelezett kiképzőjének, szerető gazdájának elismerése is késik. Sok áldozatot vállaltak, vállalnak ők.


 

Mond meg oszinten, mi tortenik ugy ahogy kene , es akkor amikor kene.


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

Nem tudom ,egy életnagyságú bronzszobor az ország harmadik legnagyobb városának közepén ,amit a gyerekek naponta megsimogatnak nem ér -e fel bármi kitüntetéssel . Sok híres ember nem jutott el idáig.A csapat folytatja munkáját új kutyákkal ,úgy rémlik ,hogy néha-néha elismerik a munkájukat ,dehogy milyen szinten azt nem tudom. Alapvetően fontos ,hogy a működésüket biztosítsák.


----------



## platon (2006 Október 24)

Sokszor az elemi támogatást sem kapják meg. Ismerem nemes törekvésük, munkájuk egész történetét. Nagyszerű áldozatkész emberek és állatbarátok is.


----------



## Boga (2006 Október 24)

Őszinte részvétem MANCS GAZDÁINAK, nevelőinek! Megnyugvást és további sikeres munkát kívánok!

Mancs! Találokzunk a szivárványhídnál!


----------



## platon (2006 Október 24)

Szójon ez a hír azoknak is, akik nem tudják, hogy a hétköznapokban hány ember életét, elkóborolt gyermekek életét mentik meg a kereső kutyák. /Hogy más hasznukról ne is szóljak./


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

nevezzenek el róla utcát


----------



## platon (2006 Október 25)

Humoros iróniád értve, azt mondhatom, hogy van alacsonyabb létszinten lévőkről is utca név.


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 25)

Egy mostani állás miskolci villámvoksról:
<!-- Begin of the middle part--><!-- *** Global include part: *** --> <!-- *** Result of "actuall" TED: *** --> <table class="resulttable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="390"><tbody><tr class="tedcaption"> <td>VILLÁMVOKS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="tedtext">*Támogatja-e, hogy közteret nevezzenek el Mancs kutyáról Miskolcon?*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="tedtext"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table class="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="390"> <!--<tr class="">--> <tbody><tr> <td align="left" width="70">Igen</td> <td class="tedpercent" align="right" width="75">88.03% </td> <td align="left" width="250">




</td> </tr> <!--<tr class="">--> <tr> <td align="left" width="70">Nem</td> <td class="tedpercent" align="right" width="75">11.97% </td> <td align="left" width="250">



</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## auntanna (2006 Október 25)

platon írta:


> Humoros iróniád értve, azt mondhatom, hogy van alacsonyabb létszinten lévőkről is utca név.



*Platon, nagyon-nagyon igazad van!!!*


----------



## ceat (2006 Október 29)

Szeretnek csatlakozni, az elottemszolohoz!


----------



## platon (2006 Október 29)

Most hallgatom az RTL Heti hetes adását éppen Mancs érdemeit méltatják! "Drága Mancs te aki emberebb voltál mint sok politikusunk..." több jót tettél az emberekért mint...sok" Idézet az adásból. Véletlen ez a két hír egy időben.


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 30)

*Elaltatták injekcióval vasárnap este Suzyt,* a veszprémi állatkert öreg elefántját – jelentette be az intézmény igazgatója. Sigmond István emlékeztetett arra, hogy szeptember 13-án éjszaka Suzyt tíz órán át tartó munkával kellett kiszabadítani egy szűk sarokból, ahová befarolt és térdre rogyott. 

A tűzoltók a mentőakció után is még több órán át tartották hevederekkel és daruval a hatalmas állatot, hogy a vérkeringése meginduljon a lábaiban is - tette hozzá az igazgató. Sigmond István tájékoztatása szerint a mentés óta folyamatosan gyógyszeres kezelést kapott az elaggott elefánt - 57-58 éves lehet -, ugyanis izületi, mozgásszervi bajai miatt Suzy már nehezen tudott talpon maradni.

Vasárnap Suzy összeesett és legyengült állapota miatt már nem volt esély arra, hogy felálljon, illetve talpon tudjon maradni. Fekvő helyzetben azonban a rendkívüli súlytól a belső szervek összenyomódnak, s így keserves kínok között múlik ki az állat több óra vagy egy-két nap alatt - nyilatkozta az igazgató. Hozzátette: Suzyt meg akarták kímélni a hosszan tartó fájdalmaktól, ezért vasárnap este injekcióval elaltatták. 

Az állatorvosok hétfőn megkezdik a több tonnás állat boncolását, majd az előírásoknak megfelelően arra alkalmas helyen megsemmisítik az elefánt maradványait. Az igazgató elmondta: igyekeznek majd a későbbiekben beszerezni egy újabb - fiatal - elefántot, de előbb még át kell alakítani az elefántházat és kifutót, ehhez viszont szponzori segítségre van szükségük.<O</O
<O</O


----------



## platon (2006 November 15)

*Ürgeöntés? (Állati hírek)*

Ürgeöntés vagy ürgehurok 2006. november 15. National Geographic Online Az ürgeöntés a 20. század közepéig elterjedt szokás volt Magyarországon, ma viszont már törvénysértésnek számít, ugyanis védett állatról van szó, eszmei értéke 10 ezer forint. cikk küldése nyomtatás betűméret: Költöznek az ürgék (fotó:MTI) Kapcsolódó témák Hódítanak a hódok 80 éve nem látott emlőst találtak Borsodban A huszadik század közepéig az ürgét (Spermophilus citellus) kártevőként tartották számon, és kíméletlenül irtották. Emellett sok helyen tradicionális ételnek számított - helyenként ma is az -, ezért húsáért vadászták. Az elmúlt évtizedekben azonban annyira lecsökkent a faj állománya, hogy 1982-ben védetté nyilvánították. A hazai állomány csökkenése mégis leginkább a faj élőhelyének zsugorodása miatt következett be. Az ürge a rövidfüvű gyepterületeket kedveli, ezért gyakran az erdősítés, beépítés áldozatává válnak. A parlagon hagyott rétek pedig a magasra nőtt fű és a megjelenő cserjék miatt nem biztonságosak az állat számára: a magas fűben nem lát elég messzire, nem veszi észre időben a ragadozót – mondta Váczi Olivér, ürgeszakértőtő, a KvVM munkatársa. Repterek lakói Az ürge természetvédelmi szempontból közvetett módon is fontos szerepet tölt be a hazai faunában, hiszen fő tápláléka olyan védett állatainknak, mint a kerecsensólyom, a parlagi sas vagy a molnár görény. Az ürge elterjedésének nyugati határát Magyarország jelenti, és egyben itt él a legerősebb állomány. Idén októberben Magyarországon megrendezett első nemzetközi ürgekutató konferencián a szakértők rámutattak arra, hogy a faj az egész európai elterjedési területen veszélyeztetett, fennmaradása csak összehangolt emberi beavatkozással biztosítható. A faj védelme érdekében az elmúlt években több áttelepítés történt. Az ürgék „népszerű”, bár első hallásra kissé különösnek tűnő élőhelyei a füves repülőterek: a magyarországi füves repülőterek mintegy háromnegyedénél előfordulnak ürgék. Ezek előnye, hogy mivel száraz területek, alkalmasak járatépítésre, a gyepet rendszeresen kezelik, és viszonylag kevés közvetlen emberi zavarás éri az ott lévő állatokat. A füves kifutópályák lebetonozásával viszont lecsökken vagy megszűnik az adott populáció élőhelye. Többek között a pécsi repülőtér esetében is ez történt 2002-2004-ben, habár a repülőtér szomszédságában, a régi élőhely kiváltására mezőgazdasági területeket füvesítettek be az állatok számára. Hogyan fogjunk ürgét? Áttelepítéskor az állatokat, az üreg nyílásánál felállított élvefogó hurokcsapdával fogják be. Ennek előnye az öntéssel szemben, hogy az állatok kisebb arányban sérülhetnek vagy pusztulhatnak el, mint öntéskor. Az öntésnél ugyanis előfordulhat, hogy az állat a vízzel telt járatban megfullad, bár ezekről nincsenek pontos adatok, hiszen az állat nem jön a felszínre. Az öntés másik nagy hátránya, hogy a vizes állatok könnyen megfáznak – magyarázta Váczi Olivér. A kifogott állatokat zárt ládákban elviszik az új helyszínre, ahol már előre lyukakat fúrnak nekik a földbe. Az egyedeket külön-külön járatba engedik be, majd azt földdugóval lezárják. Ennek célja, hogy így az állat több időt tölt az új üregben, és amíg kivájja magát a földdugóból „megbarátkozik” az új otthonával. Mivel az áttelepítés stresszel jár, az állomány megerősödése érdekében az áttelepítést követően legalább egy hétig távol tartják a potenciális ragadozókat a területről.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

Győzike kutyáját, Buksit, kegyetlenül megkínozták.
Buksi nem élte túl, hogy odakötözték a vonatsínhez és egy szerelvény levágta a jobb lábát.
http://velvet.hu/celeb/buksi061127/


----------



## platon (2006 November 27)

Dőbbenetes! Elveteműlt emberek! Nem maradhat el a felelősérevonás és büntetés. Az állatvédelem ezt követeli. Fel kell jelenteni a rendőrségen!


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 November 27)

Megáll az eszem! Borzalom! Hogy lehetnek ennyire kegyetlenek...
Az ilyenek nem is emberek...


----------



## icsi (2006 November 27)

Ami még hozzátartozhat hiányos néprajzi ismereteim szerint, ez üzenetféle a gazdinak..........


----------



## platon (2006 November 27)

Igen üzenet! Fenyegetés, a kegyetlen butaság, gátlástalanság, boszúálló írigység áldozata egy ártatlan állat. Remélem a magyar igazságszolgáltatás müködik majd. Az állatvédelmi törvény börtönnel bünteti az állatkínzást.


----------



## zozoka (2006 December 21)

Én a Győzikét csak a Buksi miatt néztem.


----------



## J_Móni (2006 December 22)

Eszméletlen ami történt. Hogy lehet valaki ilyen kegyetlen? Én nem bírom, ha egy állat szenved. Szabályosan rosszul lettem amikor ezt meghallottam...


----------



## 2xB (2008 Augusztus 8)

a hangyafoci az igaziiii!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Óvszerrel mentik a jegesmacikat*

Legalábbis egy amerikai környezetvédő szervezet szerint. A tusconi székhelyű központ szokatlan módon szeretné felhívni az emberek figyelmét a számos kipusztulóban lévő állatfajra: 100.000 óvszert osztanak majd szét ingyenesen.
Az emberek túlnépesedése számos vadon élő állatfaj természetes élőhelyét tette tönkre, nyilatkozta a „Biológiai Sokszínűségért” nevű szervezet centrumának szóvivője
A szervezet nemcsak ingyenes osztja szét gumióvszereket, hanem a csomagolásra nyomtatott ötletes szlogenekkel „szentesíti” az eszközt, mint pl. &laquo;Wear a condom now, save the spotted owl&raquo; (Húzz kondomot, ments meg egy fülesbaglyot.) vagy mint &laquo;Wrap with care, save the polar bear&raquo; (Óvatosan csomagolj – éljen tovább a jegesmedve-bocs). A vicces rímekkel ellátott csomagok bárokban, bevásárlóközpontokban, iskolákban, koncerteken, bulikon és egyéb rendezvényeken kerülnek kiosztásra az arizonai városban.
​*Alkoholista póni*

Angliában történt meg ez az eset. Egy cornwall-i birtokon egy éjszaka a Fat boy nevű 16 éves póni "gondolt egyet" és társával betört a kertbe, ahol a fákon levő erjedő almákból alaposan bevacsoráztak. 
Miután köztudott, hogy erjedő gyümölcsöktől az állatok is „berúgnak”, most is ez történt. 
A póni alkoholos mámorában, beleesett a közeli úszómedencébe.
A család hajnali 3-kor felébredt a kétségbeesett nyerítésre és állatmentést kért. A kiérkezett tűzoltóknak, némi küzdelem árán sikerült a pónit sértetlenül kimenteni.

A tulajdonos szerint szerencséje volt az állatnak, mert az alkohol hatása akadályozta meg, hogy a vízben megfázzon!








​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 7)

*Fülsiketítő óceánok*

*Környezetvédelem*


*Gyakran fordul elő, hogy a tengeri emlősök kivetik magukat a szárazföldre, és nem képesek visszatérni a mélyebb vizekbe.*

Egyes kutatók véleménye szerint e tragikus jeleneteknek az az oka, hogy némely cetfaj halláskárosodás miatt elveszítette tájékozódási képességét, és ezért köt ki a szárazon. Az Egyesült Államokban évente átlagosan több mint ezerkétszáz cethal, palackorrú és barázdásfogú delfin vetődik partra. Közülük azonban kétszáznál is kevesebb kerül vissza elevenen az életet jelentő tengerbe- a többség ott pusztul el a szárazon. 

A cetek szárazföldre kerülésének oka máig tisztázatlan. *Sok kutató szerint a tengerek annyira zajossá váltak, hogy az némely térségekben már-már elviselhetetlen az ott élő magasabb rendű élőlények számára.* Mitől lehet zajos a tenger vize? Sok egyéb között leginkább a tengeralattjárók szonárjaitól, azaz visszhangszondáitól. Ez a műszer a tengerek domborzati viszonyainak (például a veszélyes zátonyoknak), illetve az ellenséges objektumoknak a földerítésére szolgál. Működése közben hangimpulzust bocsát ki, ami visszaverődik a környezetében lévő tárgyakról, s így meghatározható a tengeralattjáró távolsága attól a bizonyos céltárgytól. 

Hasonlóan tájékozódik számos tengeri állat, így a delfin is: hanghullámokat bocsát ki, amely a különböző tárgyakról visszaverődik, és így érzékeli azokat. De így találja meg táplálékát és társait is, nem csoda hát, ha a hallás a tengeri állat legfontosabb érzékszerve. A legutóbbi időkig számára a leghangosabb dolgok a hatalmas viharok és a ritka tengeralatti vulkánkitörések voltak. 

Manapság már sok-sok óceánjáró és megszámlálhatatlan kisebb hajó járja naponta a vizeket. Az olaj- és gázlelőhelyek föltérképezésekor rendkívül erős hangokkal kutatják a tengerfeneket, a haditengerészetek pedig tengeralattjáróik ultrahangos berendezésének zajaival töltik meg az óceánokat. Ezek hangja kiválóan terjed a vízben (ötször gyorsabban, mint a levegőben). Az amerikai haditengerészet szonár-hanghullámai például több ezer kilométerre is elhatolnak a víz alatt, megkeserítve ezzel az óceánban lakók életét. Ezek az alacsony frekvenciájú hangok ugyanis megzavarják, sőt meg is akadályozzák a halakat, a bálnákat és a delfineket abban, hogy meghallják a rájuk vadászó ragadozók zaját, vagy éppen a zsákmányállatuk neszezését. De megzavarják az állatok egymás közötti kommunikációját is, megnehezítve a párválasztás esélyét, illetve a kapcsolattartást egymással és kicsinyeikkel. 

*Amerikai kutatók legújabban egy olyan vizsgálatról adtak számot, amelynek során több szárazföldre vetett cet hallását vizsgálták meg (a hangokra adott agyi reakciók mérésével).* A barázdásfogú delfinek körében 14 egyed közül ötnek volt sérült a hallása, a palackorrú delfinek között pedig a vizsgált hét egyed közül négy hallássérültet találtak. A nagyon kicsi mintavételi lehetőség miatt persze nehéz megítélni, hogy mennyire lehet ténylegesen halláskárosodás az oka az állatok partra vetődésének, azonban a szakemberek szerint a nagy óceáni hangzavar mindenképpen közrejátszik ebben.
​


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

Az IUCN veszélyeztetett fajokra vonatkozó, napokban közreadott 2006. évi Vörös Listáján mintegy tizenhatezer faj szerepel, köztük olyan ismert és „népszerű” fajok, mint a jegesmedve vagy a víziló. Ugyanakkor a tanulmány a védelmi intézkedéseknek köszönhető pozitív eredményekről is beszámol.
forrás, bővebben: National Geographic 

[HIDE](http://www.geographic.hu/Termeszet/2006/05/Tizenhatezer_fole_emelkedett_a_veszelyeztetett_fajok_szama)[/HIDE]


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Hódítanak az elefántfutballisták*









*Remek bevételi forrás Nepálban a futballozó elefántok minitornája.*

A képlet egyszerű. Végy négy elefántot, és nevezz be velük egy futballtornára. Nepálban, a Chitawan-parkban három napos rendezvényeken szórakozik a publikum, a sorozaton lebonyolítanak elefánt-szépségversenyt, 300 m-es elefántfutó-viadalt, de a legnépszerűbb a kolosszusok futballtornája.

*Az ormányosok mind a négy lábukkal kiválóak, jól passzolnak, a háton ülő felügyelőnek mindössze ennyit kell mondania:* *"Rúgj!". 
* 
A legjobb futballisták a négy éves elefántok, ők a lábuk mellett az ormányukkal is terelgetik a labdát, képesek pontosan passzolni, labdát vezetni, és gólt szerezni.

* Remek kikapcsolódási forma ez embernek, és állítólag a játékos kedvű állatok is élvezik a találkozókat, amelyeken egy csapat négy ormányosból áll.
*​*
*​


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Hát itt az állat volt humánusabb mint az ember

Ugyan miért tenné, emberek közt is van aki csak várja az ellátást


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 16)

Olvastam egy nagyon szép könyvet Gawin Maxwell Csillogó vízgyűrűk. Egy vidráról szól, aki szereti az állatokat, annak el kell olvasnia.


----------



## katica01 (2012 Szeptember 24)

csatlakozom, a kutyáim jobb befektetés, mint jó néhány férfi ....


----------



## ocsiboy (2012 December 5)

a kutya mindig öszinte


----------



## Melitta (2013 Szeptember 25)

*Kitépte magát gazdája kezéből a kutya, hogy félrelökje a babakocsit*

Egy pillanatig sem aggódott saját biztonsága miatt, és megmentette gazdája gyermekének életét a hős vakvezető kutya.

+-









A 28 éves, teljesen vak Jessica Cowley épp egy parkoló kijáratánál tolta egyéves kisfiát, Jacobot, mikor jobbról feltűnt egy nagy sebességgel közeledő személyautó. A nő nem észlelte a veszélyt, de szerencsére velük volt Jet, a vakvezető Labrador, aki azonnal akcióba lépett. A fekete kutya kitépte magát gazdája kezéből és félrelökte a babakocsit az autó elől, ezzel megmentve a kisgyerek életét. 

"Jet megmentette Jacob életét" - mesélte Jessica, aki komoly sérüléseket szenvedett, mivel a gyorsan hajtó kocsi őt elsodorta. "Nem tudom, mi történt volna, ha nem löki félre az útból" - tette hozzá az anyuka. Sajnos Jacob sem úszta meg sérülés nélkül, a babakocsi ugyanis felborult és a kisfiú beütötte csípőjét. 

Caroline Purnell állatorvos pont a parkolóban tartózkodott és szemtanúja volt a balesetnek. "Jet egyértelműen bebizonyította, mennyire fontosak ezek a kutyák" - mesélte a szakértő. "Egy pillanatig sem aggódott saját biztonsága miatt, mindent megtett, hogy segítsen a gazdája gyermekén".

"Úgy tekint Jacobra mintha a saját kölyke volna" - mesélte Jessica, aki immáron öt éve él együtt Jettel. "Amit tett, az nagyon bátor dolog volt, olyan nagyon büszke vagyok rá."


----------



## Melitta (2016 Január 28)

*Véletlenül lefutotta a kutya a félmaratont. Rajong érte a világ!*

*Egy két és fél éves alabamai vérebért rajong az internet, amit pisilni engedett ki a gazdája, de ő inkább elindult a helyi félmaratonon... Hetedik lett!*


Az állat gyakran kóborolt a körülbelül 400 lakosú kisvárosban, nem okozott meglepetést azzal sem, hogy

elkutyagolt a helyi félmaraton rajtjához. 




"Én csak kinyitottam az ajtót, hogy könnyítsen magán, az ő ötlete volt, hogy végigfutja a versenyt" - mondta a Runner's Worldnek April Hamlin, a kutya gazdája. 

Ő akkor értesült az egészről, amikor az egyik önkéntesként dolgozó barátja fotókat küldött a kutyájáról, ami végül

1 óra 32 perc 56 másodperces idővel teljesítette a távot. 




Ezzel a tiszteletbeli hetedik helyet szerezte meg.

"Nehezen hiszem el, hogy lekocogta az egész távot, mert nagyon lusta" - tette hozzá Hamlin nevetve.

A hetedik helyet végül egy elképesztően hosszú, egy napon át tartó alvással ünnepelte meg. "Nem hagyja, hogy a dicsőség a fejébe szálljon" - fűzte hozzá a gazdája.


----------



## csigafi (2017 Október 16)

* Már az istállóban is a robot az úr *





Különleges segítőkkel kell megbarátkozniuk a teheneknek, mert a fejlett parasztgazdaságok ebben látják a munkaerőhiány megoldását.

Amikor éjjel megszólal a mobiltelefon a sontheimi Andreas Magg ágya mellett, akkor általában nem valamelyik szomszédja vagy családtagja keresi, hanem egy női számítógéphang arról tájékoztatja, hogy a fejőrobot túl hosszú ideje van üzemen kívül. Ilyenkor fel kell öltöznie és kimennie az istállóba, hogy ellássa a 74 tehenét. Gyakran azonban kiderül, hogy a számítógépes rendszerrel minden rendben van és csak az 573-as számú állat, Amone áll a riasztás mögött.

Magg számára a kezdetektől egyértelmű volt, hogy a szülei után ő viszi majd tovább a farmot. 2012-ben kezdte el automatizálni a gazdaságot, mert már akkor előre látható volt, hogy csak így biztosítható annak hosszú távú fennmaradása. A teljesen automatizált fejőállomás naponta és tehenenként 2,7 fejést tesz lehetővé és még azt is számon tartja, hogy az egyes állatoknak mind a 4 tőgye fejhető-e vagy például csak kettő. Magg volt az első a régióban, aki a gazdaságában robotokat alkalmazott, most már 10 kilométeres körzetében 15 ilyen farm működik. Egymással WhatsApp csoportokban cserélik ki tapasztalataikat és adnak egymásnak tippeket a berendezésekkel kapcsolatban. 





A férfi elmondta, hogy amíg egy családi gazdaságnak 15 évvel ezelőtt a fennmaradáshoz elegendő volt 40 tehén, ma már ennyi nem rentábilis. Azonban több tehénnel több munka jár együtt, így azt a kérdést is el kellett döntenie, hogy megmarad-e családi gazdálkodónak és csak a felesége, a három gyermeke és nyugdíjas szülei segítségére támaszkodik vagy felvesz alkalmazottakat. Az első konstrukciót választotta, de több robotot is munkába állított. Amelyik parasztgazda nem digitalizál, az becsukhatja a boltot; a tejpiacon csak a legmodernebb, leghatékonyabban termelni képes üzemnek van helye.

A tehenek külön vevőegységet kaptak, amelyet a nyakukon viselnek és ez segít az egyes állatok azonosításában. (A kód mellett persze mindegyik tehénnek neve is van.) A chip regisztrálja az egyes állatok tevékenységeit és a rendszerben látható például, hogy milyen gyakran kell megfejni azokat. Egy tehén naponta körülbelül 14-szer eszik, néhány órát alszik és a többi időt a fejés viszi el. A robotok rendkívül drágák, a fejőrobot például 125 000 euróba került és hitelből vásárolta meg, de csak egyszer kell megvenni, és utána rengeteg pénzt spórol vele.





Az automatizált fejőállomás mellett külön robot tolja a szükséges mennyiségű takarmányt két óránként közelebb a kerítéshez. A jármű a Csillagok háborújában szereplő R2D2-ra emlékezteti az embert. Egy harmadik robot a szemetet szedi össze. Bár a technika alkalmazásának köszönhetően több órányi munka takarítható meg, de ezek ugyanakkor felügyeletet és karbantartást igényelnek. A férfi által használt számítógépes program méri az egyes tehenek tejtermelését, a tehenenkénti sikeres és sikertelen fejések számát, valamint a boxokban eltöltött időt.

A gazda 37,5 eurócentet kap egy liter tejért. A tejet kétnaponta szállítják el, a nagyobb részéből sajt készül. A vaj brutális drágulása ellenére egyáltalán nem milliomos, és már most látja előre, hogy épp hogy kifizeti hiteleit, a gépeket tíz évente le kell cserélni

_♥_/°°


----------



## Melitta (2018 Január 22)

*Megtámadta a cirkuszi lovat a tigris és az oroszlán*


Az alábbi felvételt egy kínai cirkuszban készítették az ország északi részén lévő Cangcsou városában. A konfliktus állítólag azzal kezdődött, hogy a ló megrúgta az oroszlánt, amely erre megtámadta a lovat. 

A csetepatéhoz ezután a tigris is csatlakozott. Az idomároknak csak nagy nehezen sikerült a két nagymacskát a ketrecükbe terelni. A ló végül kisebb sérülésekkel túlélte a támadást.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=132&v=Z0CQVBa3eKw


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 15)

*Húzzatok a p!csába - mondta a papagáj a tűzoltóknak, amikor meg akarták menteni*

Alaposan megszívatta a lánglovagokat egy szemtelen házikedvenc.

Igencsak felvágták a nyelvét annak a papagájnak, aki már három napja raboskodott egy tetőn. Ugyanis, amikor a tűzoltók megpróbálták megmenteni, elküldte őket melegebb éghajlatra.





Fotók: Paul Wood
A londoni lánglovagokat hívta segítségül egy madártulajdonos, miután képtelen volt lecsalogatni kiskedvencét egy háztetőről. Ám köszönet helyett igen csak illetlenül viselkedett az állat.





A papagáj 3 nappal korábban szökött meg, felült egy háztetőre, és ott szobrozott, mire már a gazdája is nagyon aggódott érte. Megbeszélte a tűzoltókkal, hogy egy puha rongy, egy tál finom étel, és a "szeretlek" kedveskedő üdvözlettel közelítsenek a papagáj felé, aki erre szelídséggel válaszol majd.





Mivel Jessie nem csak angolul, hanem törökül és görögül is értett, ezért mindhárom nyelven próbálkozott a mentőcsapat. Ám mikor felértek a létrán, a madár csak annyit mondott, húzzatok a p!csába, hátat fordított nekik, elsétált egy ágig, átugrott a fára, majd lerepült a gazdájához.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Augusztus 15)

Melitta írta:


> *Húzzatok a p!csába - mondta a papagáj a tűzoltóknak, amikor meg akarták menteni*
> 
> Alaposan megszívatta a lánglovagokat egy szemtelen házikedvenc.
> 
> ...


Ugyan kitől tanulta? Mert nem saját magától az biztos! Ráadásul elég sokszor kell hogy hallja ahhoz, hogy használja is.


----------



## cat34 (2018 Augusztus 15)

Én cica mániás vagyok, és nemrég találtam ezt a hirt:

VADON MÁR NEM ÉLŐ BERBER OROSZLÁN SZÜLETETT CSEHORSZÁGBAN

A kölyök július 27-én jött világra, az állatkert az örömhír közlésével azért késlekedett, mert a vadaknál soha nem biztos, túlélik-e a kicsik az első heteket.

A kis nőstényoroszlán anyja a négyéves Neyla, aki eddig példásan gondoskodik kicsinyéről. Neyla 2015-ben testvérével, Tamikával együtt a hannoveri állatkertből érkezett Pilsenbe. 





FORRÁS: FACEBOOK
"A pilseni állatkert oroszláncsaládja jelenleg nyolctagú. Amint a kis oroszlán megerősödik, az anyja fokozatosan kiviszi a szabadba, hogy mozoghasson" - mondta el az állatkert szóvivője.

Pilsenben a két berber anyaoroszlán - Neyla és Tamika - mellett egy hímoroszlán - Mates - él, a hármasnak összesen hat kölyke van: Tamikának négy, Neylának két utódja született.


Tamika 2016 szeptemberében adott életet első nőstény kölykének, Amirának. Ez volt az állatkertben valaha született első berber oroszlán és negyven éve az első oroszlán Pilsenben. A kölyök felnevelése azonban nagyon nehéz volt: a gondozóknak rendszeresen el kellett venniük őt anyjától, mivel hozzátáplálásra volt szüksége. Februárban Amira az ausztriai Herbernstein állatkertjében lelt új otthonra, ahol egy kétéves hímmel él együtt. Idén májusban Tamikának újabb három kölyke született: Demali, Deema és Dabir.






Meg kell zabálni.


----------



## JKBK77 (2018 December 30)

Westie


----------

